# Έργα και ημέρες του Κώστα Καραμανλή Β', του ελάσσονος



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
Επειδή αποφάσισα να μη χαλαστώ, αλλά να γελάσω με τα χάλια τους (και τα δικά μας):

*Ο Κώστας Καραμανλής σπάει την σιωπή του*

Τα πολιτικά δρώμενα της χώρας έρχεται να ταράξει η δημοσίευση τμημάτων της αυτοβιογραφίας του τέως Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού, στην οποία ο ίδιος ερωτάται, και παραδόξως απαντά, για όλους και για όλα. Το πόνημα υπογράφει ο γνωστός τόσο για την οξύνοιά του όσο και για την αντικεμενικότητά του σε σχέση με τον Κώστα Καραμανλή Jr, πρώην κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Ευάγγελος Αντώναρος, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο η πλήρης αυτοβιογραφία πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσει όταν ο Κώστας Καραμανλής επανέλθει στην ηγεσία της ΝΔ, ώστε να συμπέσει με την θριαμβευτική του πορεία προς την επανακατάληψη της εξουσίας και την επανεπανίδρυση του κράτους. Τα αποσπάσματα που ακολουθούν, στα οποία ο τέως μιλάει για τις σημαντικότερες στιγμές της θητείας του σε πρώτο πρόσωπο, δημοσιεύονται για πρώτη φόρα στα ελληνικά ίντερνετς. 
[...]
*Ο τέως Πρωθυπουργός για την σχέση του με τα videogames* 
Είναι αλήθεια ότι ήμουν φανατικός των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών. Εκεί που πορωνόμουν απίστευτα ήταν με το Pro Evolution και παλαιότερα με το Crazy Taxi. Στο Pro μάλιστα, όταν το 2008 είχαν βάλει για πρώτη φορά online leaderboards, είχα πάει πρώτος στον κόσμο για όλο τον μήνα Απρίλιο. Για να μην την πατήσω όμως και με πιάσει στο στόμα του ο Κουρής έπαιζα με το ψευδώνυμο Rafinas56, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να καυχηθώ σε κανέναν γι'αυτό. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να κρατάω κάτι τέτοιο μέσα μου. Στα μεταξύ μας ματς με τα παιδιά, όταν μαζευόμασταν σπίτι μου, από αντιπάλους καλύτεροι ήταν ο Ρουσόπουλος και ο Εφραίμ. Το κακό όμως με τον Εφραίμ ήταν ότι ενώ στην αρχή έκανε τον άσχετο και μας έπειθε να βάζουμε κουφά στοιχήματα - στοιχηματίζαμε ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς, από φυστίκια μέχρι λίμνες και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο - μετά μας έπαιρνε και τα σώβρακα. Είχαμε βέβαια και τον Αβραμό που ζήταγε συνέχεια να παίξει κι αυτός, αλλά ήταν τελείως άμπαλος και δεν καταλάβαινε χριστό από τα controls. Για να μην μας τα ζαλίζει, του δίναμε ένα χειριστήριο που δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένο με το μηχάνημα και του λέγαμε ότι παίζει. Τον επευφημούσαμε μάλιστα για τις εύστοχες ενέργειές του και αυτός πολύ το χαιρόταν. Το ίδιο δηλαδή που γίνεται τώρα με τα υπουργεία που αναλαμβάνει.
[...]
*Για την σχέση του με την γυναίκα του και την εκπληκτικά γρήγορη ανέλιξη της σαν ιατρού *
Πολλές φορές κοιτάω την Νατάσα και δεν πιστεύω την τύχη μου που έχω τόσο όμορφη γυναίκα. Νιώθω σαν τον Peter από το Family Guy όταν κοιτάει την Lois. Αυτό βέβαια με την Νατάσα ως χειρούργο ήταν inside joke μεταξύ εμού και του φίλου μου του Άρη του Σπηλιωτόπουλου. Κάναμε τρελά γέλια μεταξύ μας, αλλά όταν το αστείο μας διέρρευσε και κινδυνεύαμε να γίνουμε ρόμπα τρέχαμε και δεν φτάναμε για να το μαζέψουμε. Τελικά το κάναμε να φαίνεται σαν αληθινό, βοηθήσε πολύ και το ότι η Νατάσα έγινε διδάκτωρ Ιατρικής, γιατί αυτό την διευκόλυνε να πάρει και το πτυχίο της Ιατρικής λίγα χρόνια αργότερα.
[...]
*Για την εκτίναξη του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου Χρέους κατά τα χρόνια της κυβερνητικής του θητείας *
Κοιτάχτε, το 2003 απέκτησα τα δίδυμα. Λίγους μήνες μετά έγινα πρωθυπουργός. Ξέρετε τι χρήματα ειναι απαραίτητα για να μεγαλώσεις όχι ένα αλλά δύο παιδιά την εποχή μας. Άρχισα αρχικά να δανείζομαι απο φίλους, ο Βουλγαράκης δύο offshore πούλησε για να με βοηθήσει αλλά τίποτα, και να τα pampers, και να τα γάλατα, και να τα φορμάκια. Κάποια στιγμή μου λέει η αλεπού ο Αλογοσκούφης "Πρόεδρε είσαι πρωθυπουργός της χώρας και σύμφωνα με την εγκύκλιο τάδε, αριθμός τάδε, μπορούμε να περάσουμε τα έξοδα για τα δίδυμα στον κρατικό προυπολογισμό". "Γιώργο με σώζεις", του είπα. Τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρετε.
[...]
*Για το σχέδιο δολοφονίας του* 
Εντάξει, αυτό ήταν πράγματι ανησυχητικό γιατί όταν σε δολοφονούν πεθαίνεις. Όταν μου είπαν πρώτη φορά απ'την ΕΥΠ ότι κάποιος με είχε βάλει στο μάτι ρώτησα τι ήταν η ΕΥΠ κι αφού έμαθα, κατάλαβα ότι τα πράγματα ήταν σοβαρά. Ωστόσο μέχρι και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποιος ακριβώς ήθελε να με φάει. Ο πρώτος βέβαια που είχε πάει το μυαλό μου ήταν ένας SoccerFan1980 που είχα νικήσει στο Pro άπειρες φορές και μου έστελνε αγριεμένα μηνύματα πως παίζω μόνο με σέντρες σαν "fucking n00b". Εγώ του απαντούσα "haha you are my best client" και τσατιζόταν περισσότερο, οπότε ένας που σίγουρα ήθελε να με σκοτώσει ήταν αυτός. Επίσης ήταν και οι Αμερικάνοι που σίγουρα δεν χαίρονταν για εκείνο τον αγωγό που λέγαμε να φτιάξουμε με τους Ρώσους, αλλά δε νομίζω πως θα έφταναν σε τόσο ακραία μέτρα, να σκοτώσουν αρχηγό δυτικού κράτους με του οποίου τις πολιτικές δεν συμφωνούσαν, θα ήταν και too much και too obvious. Βέβαια, όπως μου λέει και ο Αντώναρος, εμένα με συμφέρει να συντηρείται αυτή η ιστορία γιατί ηρωοποιούμαι, φαίνεται ότι με φάγαν τα συμφέροντα, οι σιωνιστές κτλ. και έτσι κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το ότι αποτελείωσα τα δημοσιονομικά της χώρας. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά αυξάνονται και οι πιθανότητες μου να επανέλθω δριμύτερος ως σωτήρας και να αναλάβω την εξουσία. Πραγματικά εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ αστείο, αλλά με τους Έλληνες ποτέ δεν ξέρεις! 

Λίγκαλ Ντίσκ. Κλέημερ: Τα κείμενα είναι αποτέλεσμα Πλάνης, δεν περιέχουν αληθινά περιστατικά και μοναδικό στόχο έχουν την πρόκληση μειδιάματος 

Τα υπόλοιπα διαβάστε τα εκεί: www.lifo.gr



Mod: Thread started here.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

*Έργα και ημέρες του Κώστα Καραμανλή του τζούνιορ*

Προσωπικά δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το αστείο και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έχουμε ορίσει ως θεμιτό να είναι ο μόνος πρωθυπουργός τον οποίο κρίνουμε όχι από το έργο του αλλά από την σάτιρα γύρω απ' το όνομά του που αφορά άκυρα πράγματα, όπως τα περί Νατάσας, του PS και τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο. Δεν αφορούν πράγματα που έκανε αλλά ράντομ αστεία. Και επιτέλους, ο Καραμανλής δεν είναι στυλάκι αλλά είναι ο μόνος που έχει φάει τόσο δούλεμα για το πόσο υποτίθεται ότι τρώει, παρότι ούτε για αστείο δεν ήταν ποτέ ο πιο ευτραφής κύριος του κοινοβουλίου.

Όμως το ποστ το γράφω για άλλο λόγο. Σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρεται το αργκοτικό "δεν καταλάβαινε χριστό". Με προβλημάτισε αυτό και θυμήθηκα ότι έχουμε και το "έγινε λούης". Όμως το δεύτερο δεν με παραξενεύει με μικρό, γιατί *η ίδια η λέξη* έχει γίνει συνώνυμο της ταχύτητας. Ο Χριστός όμως; Είναι σωστό να τον γράφουμε με μικρό σε τέτοιες φράσεις ή όχι; Είναι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση το ίδιο με το "είδε τον Χριστό φαντάρο" ή εκεί η λέξη παίζει κυριολεκτικότερο (sic) ρόλο;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2013)

Γιατί, αγαπητέ μου Ελληγενή, όταν θα σπάσει η ιδιότυπη ομερτά και θ' αρχίσουν να μιλάνε αυτοί που πρέπει, και να λένε αυτά που πρέπει για τον βίο και -κυρίως- την πολιτεία του ανδρός, θα έχουμε πάλι μαζικές πτώσεις από τα σύννεφα και τρομερή αναμπουμπούλα. Για την ώρα, η στόχευση είναι στραμμένη αλλού, για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς πυρηνικός επιστήμονας για να τους αντιληφθεί.

Όσο για τα αστεία σε βάρος... του βάρους του, πήγαινε πες την άποψή σου πχ στον Πάγκαλο και τον Βενιζέλο. Που δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ το παραμικρό ειρωνικό ή κακεντρεχές σχόλιο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί, αγαπητέ μου Ελληγενή, όταν θα σπάσει η ιδιότυπη ομερτά και θ' αρχίσουν να μιλάνε αυτοί που πρέπει, και να λένε αυτά που πρέπει για τον βίο και -κυρίως- την πολιτεία του ανδρός, θα έχουμε πάλι μαζικές πτώσεις από τα σύννεφα και τρομερή αναμπουμπούλα. Για την ώρα, η στόχευση είναι στραμμένη αλλού, για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται να είναι κανείς πυρηνικός επιστήμονας για να τους αντιληφθεί.
> 
> Όσο για τα αστεία σε βάρος... του βάρους του, πήγαινε πες την άποψή σου πχ στον Πάγκαλο και τον Βενιζέλο. Που δεν έχουν ακούσει ποτέ το παραμικρό ειρωνικό ή κακεντρεχές σχόλιο.



Ο Πάγκαλος και ο Βενιζέλος είναι 5-6 Καραμανλήδες μαζί. Ο Καραμανλής δεν είναι καν κάποιος που θα πεις χοντρό. Υπέρβαρος είναι, αλλά δεν τίθεται θέμα σύγκρισης με τους προαναφερθέντες. Αναλογικά έχει ακούσει πολύ περισσότερα και αδίκως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Helle, αν θέλεις, ίδρυσε σύλλογο για την προστασία του Κωστάκη, αλλά πολλοί τον θεωρούμε αρχηγό της χειρότερης κυβέρνησης που έζησε μεταπολιτευτικά η Ελλάδα. Μπορεί να κάνουμε και λάθος (το λέω γιατί δεν θέλω να αρχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τους λόγους που έχουμε αυτή την άποψη), αλλά... και λίγα του έχουμε σούρει. Εδώ μέσα ιδίως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Helle, αν θέλεις, ίδρυσε σύλλογο για την προστασία του Κωστάκη, αλλά πολλοί τον θεωρούμε αρχηγό της χειρότερης κυβέρνησης που έζησε μεταπολιτευτικά η Ελλάδα. Μπορεί να κάνουμε και λάθος (το λέω γιατί δεν θέλω να αρχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τους λόγους που έχουμε αυτή την άποψη), αλλά... και λίγα του έχουμε σούρει. Εδώ μέσα ιδίως.



Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να προστατέψω κανέναν. Αλλά πάντα η κριτική στον Κωστάκη επικεντρωνόταν σε άσχετα και ανύπαρκτα πράγματα, όπως ότι έπαιζε PS αντί να κυβερνάει. Δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ σε πολιτική συζήτηση, αλλά σαφέστατα και αντικειμενικότατα, χειρότερη κυβέρνηση της μεταπολίτευσης -και ίσως όχι μόνο- ήταν αυτή του Παπανδρέου του 2009. Ξέρεις, αυτήν που βγήκε με το μοτό "λεφτά υπάρχουν" και λίγους μήνες μετά υπέγραψε το πρώτο μνημόνιο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ σε πολιτική συζήτηση, αλλά σαφέστατα και αντικειμενικότατα, χειρότερη κυβέρνηση της μεταπολίτευσης -και ίσως όχι μόνο- ήταν αυτή του Παπανδρέου του 2009.


Φαντάζομαι πως ούτε το «σαφέστατα» ούτε το «αντικειμενικότατα» έχουν λάβει υπ' όψιν τους δείκτες δανεισμού την περίοδο που «είχε έρθει η ώρα να κοιτάξουμε και τα γαλάζια παιδιά». Το δημόσιο χρέος ήταν περίπου 165 δις το 2003 και το 2009 ήταν 300 δις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> πάντα η κριτική στον Κωστάκη επικεντρωνόταν σε άσχετα και ανύπαρκτα πράγματα, όπως ότι έπαιζε PS αντί να κυβερνάει.


Προφανώς, αυτό αποτελεί σατιρικό στοιχείο, σαν αυτά που λέγανε για τη γυμναστική του Γιωργάκη. Η ουσία του σατιρικού στοιχείου (που το κάνει επιτυχημένο) είναι η κοινή κατάληξη: ότι δεν κυβερνούσε.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 2, 2013)

Ελλη, όταν θα αρχίσουν να κυκλοφορούν στοιχεία και νούμερα, πιάσου καλά από το σύννεφο, ε; Δε θέλουμε κατάγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι, πέρα από τα λεφτά που διαχρονικά φαγώθηκαν, λεφτά εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν· απλώς δεν τα βλέπουμε επειδή στέκονται ακίνητα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι πως ούτε το «σαφέστατα» ούτε το «αντικειμενικότατα» έχουν λάβει υπ' όψιν τους δείκτες δανεισμού την περίοδο που «είχε έρθει η ώρα να κοιτάξουμε και τα γαλάζια παιδιά». Το δημόσιο χρέος ήταν περίπου 165 δις το 2003 και το 2009 ήταν 300 δις.



Το χρέος ήταν 183 δις όταν ανέλαβε ο Καραμανλής και το άφησε στα 238*, οπότε είναι λογικό αν έχεις στο μυαλό σου τρελά διαφορετικά νούμερα να την θεωρείς χειρότερη κυβέρνηση. Από τα 55 δισεκατομμύρια το πήγες στα 135. Αφού όμως το κριτήριό σου είναι το χρέος, ο Σημίτης παρέλαβε 100 δις και άφησε 180. Άλλωστε η κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή κλήθηκε να πληρώσει και τους ολυμπιακούς.


* σύμφωνα με τους προϋπολογισμούς που δίνει το υπουργείο οικονομικών


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> * σύμφωνα με τους προϋπολογισμούς που δίνει το υπουργείο οικονομικών


Σύμφωνα με τα Δελτία Δημόσιου Χρέους του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών, το Σεπτέμβριο του 2009, όταν ο Κωστάκης ο Καραμανλής ό,τι απερχόταν από την εξουσία, το Χρέος της Κεντρικής Κυβέρνησης ήταν *298 δις παρά κάτι ψιλά*. Το Δεκέμβριο του 2003 ήταν περίπου 178 δις ενώ το Μάρτιο του 2004 ήταν περίπου 185 δις.

Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν θα συνεχίσω άλλο αυτή τη συζήτηση, ούτε θα μπω καν στη διαδικασία σύγκρισης της κυβέρνησης Καραμανλή με άλλες κυβερνήσεις που έχουν περάσει από την Ελλάδα στη μεταπολίτευση - με δυο λόγια, με κάλυψε ο Νίκελ παραπάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Τι εννοείς ότι δεν θα μπεις στην διαδικασία; Εσύ μπήκες σ' αυτήν την διαδικασία. Αφού το κριτήριό σου για το ποια είναι η χειρότερη κυβέρνηση είναι οικονομικό, θα κάνεις οικονομικές συγκρίσεις. Εγώ αρχικά δεν έκανα καμμιά σύγκριση ούτε καν σχόλιο για το πώς τα πήγε η κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή. Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα δελτία δίνουν το χρέος της κεντρικής κυβέρνησης, όχι της γενικής κυβέρνησης. Μ' αυτό ήθελα να σε κάνω να δεις λίγο τα νούμερα, γιατί είναι φανερό ότι έχεις στο μυαλό σου διαφορετικά πράγματα απ' την πραγματικότητα, αν και κατά λάθος αντέγραψα το χρέος κεντρικής κυβέρνησης του 2004. Μπαρντόν. Το πραγματικό νούμερο είναι 161 δις. Η αύξηση είναι από τα 161 στα 238. 77 δισεκατομμύρια αύξηση, όχι 55. Πάντως πολύ μακριά από τα 135 δισεκατομμύρια που έβγαλες αρχικά.

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχω καμμιά διάθεση να συνεχίσω μια τέτοια συζήτηση. Ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του σχετικά με τα πολιτικά παρελθόντα, παρόντα και μέλλοντα. Αυτό που με ενοχλεί στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι η αντιμετώπιση της συγκεκριμένης περιόδου σαν χειρότερης, ενώ δεν υπήρξε καμμιά πτώση στο επίπεδο ζωής -τουναντίον. Αντιμετωπίζεται λες και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις ήταν μια χαρά και ξαφνικά ήρθε θύελλα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ενώ δεν υπήρξε καμμιά πτώση στο επίπεδο ζωής -τουναντίον.


Χέλλε, αν μου δώσεις μια πιστωτική με όριο 10.000 ευρώ μηνιαίως, ξέρεις τι επίπεδο ζωής θα έχω; Κατ' αρχάς, θα κυκλοφορώ συνέχεια με ένα Λακόστ μπλουζάκι, μούρλια! Μόνο μη μου ζητήσεις να στα δώσω πίσω. Θα είμαι σπίτι μου και θα παίζω Τέκεν και δεν θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με τέτοια 


Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα δελτία δίνουν το χρέος της κεντρικής κυβέρνησης, όχι της γενικής κυβέρνησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Βρε κι εγώ μια χαρά ζω με δανεικά. Αυτό έκανε η Ελλάδα καθ' όλην την διάρκεια της μεταπολίτευσης και ειδικά από την πτώση του τείχους και δώθε. Ειδικά όσον αφορά τις συντάξεις, πρακτικά ήταν όλα δάνεια. Προσωπικά δεν υποστηρίζω καμμιά κυβέρνηση, όλες ήταν τρισάθλιες από κάθε άποψη. Η σημερινή κατάσταση δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας 5ετίας.

Το χρέος της γενικής κυβέρνησης ισούται με το χρέος της κεντρικής κυβέρνησης μείον το ενδοκυβερνητικό χρέος και κάτι άλλα μικροποσά. Π.χ. δες εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 2, 2013)

Πάντως ο Έλλη έχει δίκιο στα περί μεγέθους του ΚΚΝ (Κ. Καραμανλή Νεότερου). Ήταν λίγο μοσχαράκι ο άνθρωπος, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι είμαστε λαός- στυλάκι και αυτός ήταν η μύγα μες στο γάλα. 
Αλλά μέχρι να αποκτήσουμε νομοθεσία κατά του λόγου μίσους κατά των παχύσαρκων, οι υπέρβαροι θα παραμένουν εύκολος στόχος.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το χρέος της γενικής κυβέρνησης ισούται με το χρέος της κεντρικής κυβέρνησης μείον το ενδοκυβερνητικό χρέος και κάτι άλλα μικροποσά. Π.χ. δες εδώ.


Δεν ξέρω πού είναι το εδώ () αλλά πάρε και από την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ: 

Χρέος Γενικής Κυβέρνησης το 2003 168 δις, το 2004 183 δις και το 2009 *σχεδόν 300 δις*. Παραλίγο να το διπλασίαζε, άλλαζε και πίστα. 
http://www.statistics.gr/portal/page/portal/ESYE/BUCKET/General/greek_economy_27_07_2012.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Η σημερινή κατάσταση δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας 5ετίας.


Η σημερινή κατάσταση είναι, σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό, αποτέλεσμα της επέκτασης της εφαρμογής πατροπαράδοτων τριτοκοσμικών πολιτικών (εξωτερικός δανεισμός, ρουσφετολογικοί διορισμοί, νομισματική πολιτική των πιεστηρίων του Χολαργού) από τον ΚΚΒ' στο πρωτοκοσμικό περιβάλλον του ευρώ και του συμφώνου σταθερότητας.

Όποιος δεν είχε καταλάβει (ανάμεσά τους και η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία αλλά όχι το σύνολο των πολιτικών στη χώρα) ότι η είσοδος στο ευρώ, και μάλιστα σε συνθήκες σταθερότητας (=μη ελέγχου του πιεστηρίου του Χολαργού), δημιούργησε ριζική αλλαγή των συνθηκών άσκησης πολιτικής στην Ελλάδα, το έχει καταλάβει πια...

Το τι είχε γίνει προ ευρώ, ουσιαστικά *δεν έχει σημασία*. Μπήκαμε στο ενιαίο νόμισμα συνυπολογίζοντας αυτή την ιστορία μας (στην ισοτιμία με την οποία μπήκαμε) και γνωρίζοντας τι έπρεπε να κάνουμε. Ε, αυτά που έπρεπε να κάνουμε, θα έπρεπε να τα κάνει η μεταολυμπιακή κυβέρνηση, για τα οποία, θυμίζω, υπερψηφίστηκε από τον ελληνικό λαό («ανασύσταση του κράτους»). Όχι μόνο δεν τα έκανε, σήμερα γνωρίζουν όλοι ότι έκανε τα αντίθετα. Το αποτέλεσμα, το βλέπουμε γύρω μας και θα το ζούμε για πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Ότι δεν ξανάφτιαξε το κράτος το ξέρουμε, όχι όμως ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι έγινε πριν. Τα ομόλογα τρέχουν μεταξύ κυβερνήσεων, δεν γίνεται reset κάθε φορά που αλλάζει η καρέκλα. Κι έτσι τα λεφτά που δανείστηκε ο προηγούμενος άνετα σκάνε στον επόμενο, ο οποίος έχει την επιλογή είτε να δανειστεί ξανά είτε να κάνει δομικές αλλαγές. Ε, ο Καραμανλής επέλεξε το πρώτο, ό,τι δηλαδή και οι προηγούμενοι, καθώς και ο αμέσως επόμενος. Εγώ ρίχνω τεράστια ευθύνη και στον λαό, ο οποίος έκανε επανάσταση κάθε που κάποιος πήγαινε να ανοίξει το θέμα του ασφαλιστικού, που είναι η κυριότερη αιτία για το σημερινό χάλι (όταν πληρώνεις 100 και συνταξιοδοτείσαι 800 αυτό συμβαίνει).


----------



## pidyo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θέλω να μπλεχτώ σε πολιτική συζήτηση, αλλά σαφέστατα και αντικειμενικότατα, χειρότερη κυβέρνηση της μεταπολίτευσης -και ίσως όχι μόνο- ήταν αυτή του Παπανδρέου του 2009.



Σαφέστατα και αντικειμενικότατα η σύγκριση που κάνεις είναι σαν το ανέκδοτο: 

- Αν σου βάλουν το πιστόλι στον κρόταφο να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα στον Α και στον Β τι θα πεις; 
- Πυροβόλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ότι δεν ξανάφτιαξε το κράτος το ξέρουμε, όχι όμως ότι δεν έχει σημασία τι έγινε πριν. Τα ομόλογα τρέχουν μεταξύ κυβερνήσεων, δεν γίνεται reset κάθε φορά που αλλάζει η καρέκλα. Κι έτσι τα λεφτά που δανείστηκε ο προηγούμενος άνετα σκάνε στον επόμενο, ο οποίος έχει την επιλογή είτε να δανειστεί ξανά είτε να κάνει δομικές αλλαγές. Ε, ο Καραμανλής επέλεξε το πρώτο, ό,τι δηλαδή και οι προηγούμενοι, καθώς και ο αμέσως επόμενος. Εγώ ρίχνω τεράστια ευθύνη και στον λαό, ο οποίος έκανε επανάσταση κάθε που κάποιος πήγαινε να ανοίξει το θέμα του ασφαλιστικού, που είναι η κυριότερη αιτία για το σημερινό χάλι (όταν πληρώνεις 100 και συνταξιοδοτείσαι 800 αυτό συμβαίνει).


Χέλλε, μη διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά.

(1) Τα ομόλογα που έχει κάθε χώρα είναι γνωστά διεθνώς και αντανακλώνται στους οικονομικούς δείκτες της χώρας. Ήταν γνωστό ότι, μπαίνοντας στο ευρώ, η Ελλάδα θα έπρεπε να κάνει περιοριστικές πολιτικές για να τα συμμαζέψει.
(2) Οι προηγούμενοι είχαν το κλειδί του Χολαργού. Ο ΚΚΒ' δεν το είχε.

Επομένως, δεν μπορούσε να κάνει πια «ό,τι έκαναν και οι προηγούμενοι». Το ό,τι το έκανε, επί πέντε χρόνια, και το σύστημα δεν διαλύθηκε παρά τις γενναίες προσπάθειες των επιτελών του, είναι απόδειξη ότι η οικονομία που παρέλαβε δεν ήταν ερείπιο και σίγουρα όχι στα χάλια της οικονομίας που (τώρα ξέρουμε, επειδή τότε το έκρυβαν) παρέδωσε.

Αλλά επειδή ακούγεται πολύ αυτό το επιχείρημα «μα τα χρέη ήταν παλιά», ειλικρινά, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Το ελληνικό δημόσιο είναι χρεωμένο από τον δεύτερο χρόνο της Επανάστασης του 1821. Τα χρέη προφανώς ανακυκλώνονται. Τα αξιοποιούμε, βγάζουμε λεφτά και τα μειώνουμε. Δεν τα αυξάνουμε για να επιδοτούμε την αγορά γιαπωνέζικων ΙΧΕ... Ας έκανε οικονομίες να ξεχρεώσει. Και αν ήταν δόλια και αδικαιολόγητα χρέη, ας έβαζε κάποιους φυλακή.

Έλεος πια. Δήθεν κανείς δεν ήξερε, κανείς δεν κατάλαβε, έλα μωρέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Μα δεν πρόκειται απλώς για χρέη, πρόκειται για μη βιώσιμο σύστημα. Χρέη έχουν όλα τα κράτη, το θέμα είναι αν μπορείς να το εξυπηρετείς, αν έχεις ανάπτυξη μεγαλύτερη από τον ρυθμό αύξησης του χρέους και τακτοποιημένες τις βασικές σου δαπάνες (δημόσιο, ασφαλιστικό). Όταν λες ότι έπρεπε να κάνει οικονομία, πώς ακριβώς το φαντάζεσαι χωρίς περιορισμό του δημοσίου, μειώσεις μισθών και συντάξεων και αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών; Πράγματα τα οποία τότε ο λαός μας τα άκουγε σαν ανέκδοτο.

Η είσοδος στο ευρώ είναι μια συγκυρία, δεν δημιουργήθηκαν ξαφνικά ανάγκες που δεν υπήρχαν. Τι θα πει ότι έπρεπε πλέον να συμμαζευτεί; Δηλαδή πριν μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς σοβαρές συνέπειες;

Τώρα, όποιον κι αν έβαζε φυλακή, δεν θα σήμαινε τίποτα για την οικονομική κατάσταση.

Τέλος, στην ευρωζώνη μπήκαμε το 2001 και το ευρώ ήρθε σαν νόμισμα το 2002. Να θυμίσω ότι ο Καραμανλής ανέλαβε το 2004, 3 χρόνια μετά την ένταξη; Μέχρι τότε τι ακριβώς γινόταν; Ή η ευθύνη συμμαζέματος ξεκινά το 2004, για κάποιον μεταφυσικό λόγο;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> χωρίς περιορισμό του δημοσίου


Ρεκόρ προσλήψεων στο Δημόσιο επί πρωθυπουργίας Καραμανλή: http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=387176


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Ένα ένα:



Hellegennes said:


> Μα δεν πρόκειται απλώς για χρέη, πρόκειται για μη βιώσιμο σύστημα. Χρέη έχουν όλα τα κράτη, το θέμα είναι αν μπορείς να το εξυπηρετείς, αν έχεις ανάπτυξη μεγαλύτερη από τον ρυθμό αύξησης του χρέους και τακτοποιημένες τις βασικές σου δαπάνες (δημόσιο, ασφαλιστικό). Όταν λες ότι έπρεπε να κάνει οικονομία, πώς ακριβώς το φαντάζεσαι χωρίς περιορισμό του δημοσίου, μειώσεις μισθών και συντάξεων και αύξηση των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών; Πράγματα τα οποία τότε ο λαός μας τα άκουγε σαν ανέκδοτο.



Μειώσεις μισθών και συντάξεων δεν ήταν απαραίτητες τότε. Χρειαζόταν ορθολογισμός, ίσως κάποιες ήπιες προσαρμογές,κάποιο συμμάζεμα των προκλητικών ανισοτήτων (που τώρα ανακαλύπτουμε και πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα). Να μην ξεφύγει η φαρμακευτική δαπάνη, να μη στηθεί παράλληλο δημόσιο με τα σταζ, διάφορα μπορούσαν να έχουν γίνει. Μείωση δημοσίου, ναι, φυσικά. Τεράστια περιθώρια, από τότε.



Hellegennes said:


> Πράγματα τα οποία τότε ο λαός μας τα άκουγε σαν ανέκδοτο.


Τότε γιατί ψήφισε «επανίδρυση»; Μήπως επειδή το εξέλαβε ως «θα διώξουμε τους άλλους 40% διεφθαρμένους να βάλουμε 40% δικούς μας διεφθαρμένους»; Και τότε, γιατί διαμαρτύρεται αυτό το 80% για το «μαζί τα φάγαμε»;



Hellegennes said:


> Η είσοδος στο ευρώ είναι μια συγκυρία, δεν δημιουργήθηκαν ξαφνικά ανάγκες που δεν υπήρχαν. Τι θα πει ότι έπρεπε πλέον να συμμαζευτεί; Δηλαδή πριν μπορούσε η Ελλάδα να κάνει ό,τι θέλει χωρίς σοβαρές συνέπειες;


Θα αστειεύεσαι, προφανώς. Η είσοδος στο ευρώ είναι τεράστιο κβαντικό άλμα, αφού συνοδεύτηκε με την εκχώρηση της νομισματικής πολιτικής στη Φρανκφούρτη. Και στο παρελθόν υπήρχαν συνέπειες: Υψηλός πληθωρισμός, θηριώδης ανεργία κρυμμένη στα θυρωρεία της αστυφιλίας και στις ad hoc υπηρεσίες του Δημοσίου, ευνοιοκρατία... Αλλά στα ζόρικα, τράβαγες μια γερή υποτίμηση κι έπαιρνες ανάσες. Κι έβγαινες στη ζητιανιά ως το προπύργιο του Ελεύθερου Κόσμου ενώπιον της Σιδηράς Κουρτίνας :inno:...



Hellegennes said:


> Τώρα, όποιον κι αν έβαζε φυλακή, δεν θα σήμαινε τίποτα για την οικονομική κατάσταση.


Η πολιτική είναι, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, διαχείριση συμβόλων και συμβολισμών. Όταν δίνεις από πάνω την αίσθηση του μπάχαλου και το παράδειγμα του νόμιμου άρα ηθικού, τι περιμένεις από αυτούς που σε εξέλεξαν και σε θεωρούν ηγέτη; Και τι περιμένεις από τους υπόλοιπους, που έτσι κι αλλιώς σε περιφρονούν;



Hellegennes said:


> Τέλος, στην ευρωζώνη μπήκαμε το 2001 και το ευρώ ήρθε σαν νόμισμα το 2002. Να θυμίσω ότι ο Καραμανλής ανέλαβε το 2004, 3 χρόνια μετά την ένταξη; Μέχρι τότε τι ακριβώς γινόταν; Ή η ευθύνη συμμαζέματος ξεκινά το 2004, για κάποιον μεταφυσικό λόγο;


Ουσιαστικά, η σύνδεση με το ευρώ έχει ξεκινήσει 2-3 χρόνια ακόμη πιο πίσω, όταν έπρεπε να πέσει ο πληθωρισμός, τα ελλείμματα κλπ. Αν δεις τα επίσημα στατιστικά στοιχεία από το 97 και μετά, όταν η χώρα είχε αρχίσει να έχει κάτι σαν σταθερό νόμισμα (μικρή ταλάντωση γύρω από τη σταθερή ισοτιμία), και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όλη τη σχετικότητα των στατιστικών, η χώρα παρουσίαζε μακροοικονομικά θετικές τάσεις, παρά τη διοργάνωση των Ολυμπιακών, τη διοργάνωση των οποίων ετοίμασαν οι προηγούμενοι (και πέτυχαν ό,τι είχαν αναλάβει να πετύχουν --δεν μπαίνω στη συζήτηση του κόστους) και την εκμετάλλευση των οποίων είχε αναλάβει η κυβέρνηση ΚΚΒ' --με ποια ακριβώς μη αποτελέσματα;


----------



## CosimoPiovasco (Dec 2, 2013)

Καλησπέρα. Όταν αναφερόμαστε στο χρέος είναι ασφαλέστερο να μιλάμε για την αναλογία του προς το ΑΕΠ και όχι απλά για το ύψος του. Χρήσιμος συνεπώς είναι ο πίνακας της wiki.

Δείτε επίσης την πορεία της ψαλίδας εσόδων - εξόδων της γενικής κυβέρνησης (εδώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Α, αφού το λέει η Ελευθεροτυπία έτσι θα είναι. Η σύγκριση ως προς το ρεκόρ γίνεται με τι ακριβώς;

Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της Διεύθυνσης Προσωπικού του υπουργείου Εσωτερικών από το 1994 ως το 2004 έγιναν 213.250 προσλήψεις μόνιμου προσωπικού, στις οποίες πρέπει να προσθέσουμε 526.875 συμβασιούχους και 633.607 εποχικούς.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, αφού το λέει η Ελευθεροτυπία έτσι θα είναι. Η σύγκριση ως προς το ρεκόρ γίνεται με τι ακριβώς;


Δεν το λέει η Ελευθεροτυπία, το λέει η έρευνα της Ελευθεροτυπίας που παίρνει τα στοιχεία της από το ΑΣΕΠ. 

Α, και η εικόνα από το παραπάνω μήνυμα:









Βλέπουμε ότι η αναλογία χρέους προς ΑΕΠ είχε ως εξής:


Έτος: |1996 |1997 |1998 |1999 |2000 |20011 |2002 |
*2003 *
|2004 |2005 |2006 |2007 |2008 |
*2009*

Χρέος προς ΑΕΠ (%) |100.3 |97.5 |95.4 |94.9 |104.4 |104.7 |102.6 |
*98.3 *
|99.8 |101.2 |107.5 |107.2 |112.9 |
*129.7 *


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Ας βάλουμε και αυτό το επίτευγμα (από την Ημερησία):


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 2, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν ζούμε στην ίδια χώρα, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι ακόμα δεν έχει τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση της παραποίησης των δημοσιονομικών στοιχείων από την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ.


----------



## pontios (Dec 3, 2013)

> Ο τέως Πρωθυπουργός για την σχέση του με τα videogames
> Είναι αλήθεια ότι ήμουν φανατικός των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών. Εκεί που πορωνόμουν απίστευτα ήταν με το Pro Evolution και παλαιότερα με το Crazy Taxi




Ίσως αυτό εξηγεί μερικά πράγματα ...:s
Ο Καραμανλής νόμιζε ότι έπαιζε ένα παιχνίδι εικονικής πραγματικότητας - "Crazy Economy / τρελή οικονομία", το αντικείμενο του οποίου είναι η απόκρυψη της πραγματικής κατάστασης της οικονομίας και το ξεπέρασμα όλων των προηγούμενων δημοσιονομικών ελλειμμάτων;
Έχει και το ρεκόρ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν ζούμε στην ίδια χώρα, αλλά απ' όσο θυμάμαι ακόμα δεν έχει τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση της παραποίησης των δημοσιονομικών στοιχείων από την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ.


Μόνο που η πηγή για τη φαρμακευτική δαπάνη είναι ο ΟΟΣΑ και η πρώτη πηγή που έδωσα πριν για το χρέος είναι το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών του οποίου τους προϋπολογισμούς (και όχι τα πραγματικά στοιχεία) χρησιμοποίησες κι εσύ ως πηγή (δεν την βρήκα, παρεμπ., όταν μπορέσεις ανέβασε). Ή το ΥπΟικ είναι σωστή πηγή και συζητάμε αριθμούς, ή δεν είναι και δεν συζητάμε αριθμούς. Αλλά όχι είναι σωστή πηγή όταν οι αριθμοί σου αρέσουν και δεν είναι όταν δεν σου αρέσουν.

Συν το ό,τι, και πάλι σύμφωνα με τη Βίκι:


Έτος|1996|1997|1998|1999|2000|20011|2002|
*2003*
|2004|2005|2006|2007|2008|
*2009*

Έλλειμμα|6.7|5.9|3.9|3.1|3.7|4.5|4.8|
*5.7*
|7.6|5.5|5.7|6.5|9.8|
*15.6*
Η μηνυτήρια αναφορά που κατέθεσε ο ΔΣΑ* για την υπόθεση της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ λέει:
[...]πρώην μέλος του Δ.Σ. της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ κατήγγειλε στα μέσα ενημέρωσης ότι η Στατιστική διόγκωσε το αναθεωρημένο έλλειμμα του 2009 από περίπου 12-13% σε 15,4%, με στόχο να επιβληθούν στη χώρα περισσότερα και σκληρότερα δημοσιονομικά μέτρα. …​
Εκτός του ό,τι το 1% που λείπει στην αρχή δεν το λες και ψίχουλα, δηλαδή η καταγγέλλουσα θα έπρεπε να ξέρει ακριβώς ποιος είναι ο αριθμός (άκου *περίπου *12-13%), ακόμα και αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η καταγγελία αληθεύει, τότε ο Κωστάκης πήρε έλλειμμα 5,7% επί του ΑΕΠ και το έκανε στην καλύτερη 12% και στη χειρότερη 15,4%. Υπερδιπλασιασμό το λες και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.


_____
*Την οποία δεν βρήκα σε καμία αξιόπιστη πηγή, σε κάτι olympia.gr, ksipnistere.blogspot.com και τέτοια τη βρήκα, οπότε τη μεταφέρω με κάθε επιφύλαξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Ο προϋπολογισμός του '09 είναι εδώ (το χρέος της γενικής κυβέρνησης στη σελίδα 130). Σοβαρότερη πηγή από το ksinipstere είναι οι FT (εδώ σε cached μορφή για όποιον δεν βλέπει το άρθρο). Επίσης σε προηγούμενο άρθρο των FT για το θέμα, αναφέρεται και το εξής:

"According to revised Eurostat data, Greece would have failed even to gain admission to the eurozone in 2001 because its deficit was too large".

Η Eurostat είχε πρόβλημα με την στατιστική ελληνική αρχή και την περίοδο πριν την ένταξη είχε εκφράσει πολλές φορές αμφιβολίες για τα οικονομικά στοιχεία.

Για να τελειώνουμε πάντως μ' αυτό, ουδέποτε υποστήριξα την κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή και ούτε ποτέ ισχυρίστηκα ότι ήταν μια καλή κυβέρνηση. Αλλά σαφώς δεν την θεωρώ χειρότερη, έχουμε πολύ "καλύτερα" δείγματα. Όπως, ξέρω 'γώ, την κυβέρνηση που ψηφίστηκε επειδή "λεφτά υπάρχουν" για να "φάει ο κοσμάκης ψωμί" και κατέληξε να υπογράψει ένα τεράστιο δάνειο, με όρους που ήταν αδύνατον να εκπληρωθούν και επιτόκιο που ήταν εξωφρενικά πάνω από το βιώσιμο και που αργότερα παραδέχτηκαν τρόικα και ΔΝΤ ότι ήταν μεγάλο λάθος. Μια κυβέρνηση που αντί να κάνει δομικές αλλαγές για να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημά της αρκέστηκε στο να πάρει ένα τεράστιο δάνειο και να αυξήσει την φορολογία, πράγμα που κατέστρεψε την αγορά και εκτίναξε την ανεργία στα ύψη. Στο μεταξύ, ό,τι υποχρεώσεις προέκυπταν από το μνημόνιο σχετικά με δομικές αλλαγές φρόντισε να τις αγνοήσει. Πράγμα που οδήγησε στο δεύτερο μνημόνιο και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά.

Τέλος, νιώθω ότι ζείτε σε κάποιον άλλον κόσμο, που δεν είδε το δημόσιο χρέος των μεγαλύτερων οικονομιών να αυξάνεται απότομα με την χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση, την οποία αντιμετώπισε ΚΑΙ η Ελλάδα κατά την διακυβέρνηση Καραμανλή. Η Αμερική είδε το χρέος της να αυξάνεται από το 40% στο 65% την ίδια περίοδο και το γράφημα εσόδων-εξόδων μοιάζει με αυτό που έβαλε η Παλάβρα. Ιδού:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο προϋπολογισμός του '09 είναι εδώ (το χρέος της γενικής κυβέρνησης στη σελίδα 130).


Τα αστεράκια ** που παραπέμπουν στην λεζάντα «προβλέψεις» τα είδες; Τα νούμερα αυτά, του προϋπολογισμού, είναι ακριβώς αυτό: προβλέψεις. Τα νούμερα που δίνεις είναι λάθος. 

Και επίσης: οι FT γράφουν:


The move by Greece’s top financial prosecutors follows a 15-month investigation of allegations by Zoe Georganta, a Greek statistics professor, that Mr Georgiou’s team used inaccurate methods to increase the size of the 2009 deficit from *12 per cent to 15.8 per cent* of national output, a record for a eurozone member state. Prof Georganta made the allegations against Mr Georgiou after she was sacked from the board of Elstat by Evangelos Venizelos, then finance minister.​
Άρα πάμε πάλι: από 5,7% του ΑΕΠ το έλλειμμα πήγε κατ' ελάχιστον στο 12% και κατά μέγιστο στο 15,8%. Ακόμα και αν τα allegations ευσταθούν, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το έλλειμμα υπερδιπλασιάστηκε. Ο Καραμανλής υπερδιπλασίασε τα ελληνικά ελλείμματα και στην κρίσιμη στιγμή την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Προκήρυξε εκλογές, δεν παραιτήθηκε πριν τις εκλογές. Άρα δεν την έκανε. Σχετικά με τα ελλείμματα θα ήθελα να ξαναδιαβάσεις την τελευταία παράγραφο του προηγούμενου μηνύματός μου.

Μάλιστα, για να το επεκτείνω λίγο, ορίστε πώς τα πήγαν και οι υπόλοιπες αναπτυγμένες οικονομίες (κουίζ: θέλω να μου βρεις έστω και μία που να τα πήγε καλύτερα απ' την Ελλάδα):


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

Δεν πρόκειται να μπω στο παιχνίδι του «αλλάζω τη συζήτηση επειδή δεν με συμφέρει αυτό που συζητάμε, γιατί να λέμε για το Κωστάκι, ας πούμε και για τους άλλους. Θα αρκεστώ να σημειώσω ότι, αν διαβάζω σωστά τον πίνακα που παραθέτεις (χωρίς πηγή), μιλάει για fiscal balance, δηλαδή πάλι για ισοζύγιο προϋπολογισμού, ενώ εγώ παρέθεσα αριθμούς για την *αύξηση του ελλείμματος που υπολογίζεται ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Overall balance είναι, όπως βλέπεις και στον τίτλο του. Είναι το έλλειμμα ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ. Και δεν είναι διαφορετικό θέμα, είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς θέμα. Αν θεωρείς ότι ο Κωστάκης είναι η χειρότερη κυβέρνηση της μεταπολίτευσης γιατί υπερδιπλασίασε το έλλειμμα, το ίδιο θα πρέπει να θεωρείς για όλες τις κυβερνήσεις των παραπάνω χωρών, που η ποσοστιαία μεταβολή του ελλείμματος ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ είναι μεγαλύτερη της Ελλάδας, μεταξύ 2008 και 2009.

Το ζήτημα είναι το ίδιο: είναι ότι η πραγματικότητα είναι λίγο πολυπλοκότερη από το "φταίει ο Καραμανλής" και απόδειξη είναι όλες οι υπόλοιπες χώρες του πίνακα που δεν είναι και μπανανίες.

Α, ναι, η πηγή του πίνακα είναι *η φετινή έκθεση του ΔΝΤ*. Μπορείς να την διαβάσεις εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 3, 2013)

Το είχα σβήσει, επειδή δεν έχει νόημα νομίζω πια γιατί έχουμε περάσει στο βασίλειο της ταρομαντείας, αλλά επειδή απάντησες το επαναφέρω. Κατ' αρχάς να πω ότι δεν διάβασα σωστά τον πίνακα που παραθέτεις, πράγματι και εκεί επαληθεύεται το νούμερο του ελλείμματος που έδωσα πιο πάνω, 15,6%. Άρα το ΔΝΤ συμφωνεί με την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ. 

Πέραν αυτού, σβήνω και τα υπόλοιπα που έχω γράψει διότι -κακώς- κάθομαι κι εγώ και συγκρίνω τα νούμερα των ΗΠΑ με τα νούμερα της Ελλάδας, λες και υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα κοινό σημείο. Πάω να βάλω καμιά ορολογική απορία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι θα γίνουμε σοφότεροι όλοι όταν θα σταματήσουμε να μιλάμε παραταξιακά και με κομματικό πατριωτισμό και κοιτάξουμε καλύτερα να δούμε τις απίστευτες κουταμάρες και τα εγκλήματα που έκαναν όλες οι παρατάξεις, ακόμα και αυτές που ήταν σε αντιπολιτεύσεις, στα περασμένα χρόνια, για να μην επαναληφθούν (διότι επαναλαμβάνονται). Και να επισημαίνουμε ότι υπήρξαν και εν γνώσει εγκλήματα διαφθοράς και εν γνώσει εγκλήματα αμέλειας, αδιαφορίας, επιλογής εύκολων λύσεων, ευνοιοκρατίας, ευθυνοφοβίας — ίσως από λίγους, οπωσδήποτε όχι από όλους, που όμως έφτασαν να υπονομεύσουν τη μεταπολιτευτική πορεία μας και να δίνουν την ευκαιρία σε κάθε οπαδό ολοκληρωτικών λύσεων να βγάζει γλώσσα και να απειλεί. Ας αφήσουμε τις αλληλοκατηγορίες και ας κοιτάξουμε ο καθένας στην παράταξή του να μην επαναληφθούν τα ίδια τερατώδη σφάλματα. Τις επαναλήψεις τους να επισημαίνουμε τώρα, είτε από εκείνους που μας κυβερνούν είτε από εκείνους που θέλουν να ανέβουν στη θέση τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Οκέι, είναι ταρομαντεία να συγκρίνεις ποσοστιαίες μεταβολές μεταξύ κρατών. Για την παγκόσμια κρίση φταίει ο Κωστάκης. Το ΔΝΤ συμφωνεί με την ΕΛΣΤΑΤ γιατί η ΕΛΣΤΑΤ είναι η μόνη αρμόδια υπηρεσία να δώσει αυτό το νούμερο και προς το παρόν δεν έχει γίνει καμμιά μεταβολή. Θα δούμε αν θα γίνουν αλλαγές όταν τελεσιδικήσει η υπόθεση. Ακόμα και μ' αυτό το ποσοστό, πάντως, είναι φανερό, ακόμη και για όσους ζούσαν κρυμμένοι σε σπηλιές, ότι όλα τα αναπτυγμένα κράτη αντιμετώπισαν τα ίδια και χειρότερα προβλήματα όσον αφορά την μεταβολή του ελλείμματός τους ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ τους. Όλα τα κράτη αύξησαν απότομα τις δαπάνες τους, μείωσαν τα έσοδά τους, κτλ. Όποιος θέλει να εθελοτυφλεί και να νομίζει ότι η δική μας περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική γιατί έτσι, δικαίωμά του. Εμένα πάντως η ΝΔ δεν είναι παράταξή μου, βλέπω μόνο τα δεδομένα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι θα γίνουμε σοφότεροι όλοι όταν θα σταματήσουμε να μιλάμε παραταξιακά και με κομματικό πατριωτισμό



Εγώ πάλι (χωρίς να λέω κατανάγκην κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που λες) νομίζω ότι θα γίνουμε σοφότεροι όταν σταματήσουμε να μιλάμε δήθεν «αντικειμενικά» και μιλήσουμε πολιτικά, αλλά με πλήρη επίγνωση των τυχόν παρωπίδων μας. 

Φταίει προφανώς η τριτοδεσμίτικη διαστροφή μου, αλλά όταν βλέπω, για παράδειγμα, φράσεις όπως αυτή: 



Hellegennes said:


> Στο μεταξύ, ό,τι υποχρεώσεις προέκυπταν από το μνημόνιο σχετικά με δομικές αλλαγές φρόντισε να τις αγνοήσει. Πράγμα που οδήγησε στο δεύτερο μνημόνιο και τα λοιπά και τα λοιπά.



δυσκολεύομαι να συγκεντρωθώ στους απρόσωπους αριθμούς. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω τη θεμελιώδη παραδοχή που υποκρύπτεται, ότι αν ο κακός Γιωργάκης είχε κάνει τις δομικές μεταρρυθμίσεις που του ζήτησαν, όλα θα ήταν τώρα μέλι-γάλα και θα είχαμε βγει από τα μνημόνια. Κι όταν δεν δέχομαι τη θεμελιώδη αυτή παραδοχή δεν μπορώ να καθήσω να μιλήσω σοβαρά για το αν ο Κωστάκης ήταν χειρότερος από τον Γιωργάκη ή όχι, θέμα που μου φαίνεται λίγο αστείο και, πώς να το πω, κατώτερο των περιστάσεων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

Από το μέλι-γάλα ως την χρεοκοπημένη χώρα υπάρχει ένας ωκεανός γκρίζου. Άρα μπορείς να αγνοήσεις την θεμελιώδη παραδοχή που δεν υπάρχει ή που τέλος πάντων είναι ένας ωραιότατος αχυράνθρωπος.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2013)

Θα αγνοήσω τον πειρασμό να πω ότι ο αχυράνθρωπος είναι το μέλι-γάλα, γιατί η συνεπαγωγή «αν ο Γιωργάκης είχε κάνει δομικές αλλαγές δεν θα είχε χρειαστεί δεύτερο μνημόνιο» έχει σάρκα και οστά. Να μείνω στην ουσία λοιπόν. 

Επιμένω ότι είναι κατώτερη των περιστάσεων η σύγκριση των δύο κυβερνήσεων και επιμένω επειδή όπως και να ζυγίσει κανείς τις δυο κυβερνήσεις ελλιποβαρείς θα βγουν (pun για τον Κωστάκη intended). Αντί λοιπόν να παίζουμε με τις στατιστικές, ας επικεντρωθούμε στο μείζον: υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες μια προφανής αδυναμία των πολιτικών να παραγάγουν πολιτική (ασχέτως κατεύθυνσης), πάει να πει συγκεκριμένα σχέδια, με ευρύτητα σκέψης, μακροπρόθεσμους ορίζοντες και άλλα τέτοια δύσκολα κόλπα. Ξέρουν να διαχειρίζονται την εικόνα τους και μόνο αυτό. Με αυτό ως δεδομένο, αρνούμαι να μπω σε οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση του τύπου «ε, δεν έκανε και τόσο κακό ο Κωστάκης, απλώς δεν μπόρεσε να διαχειριστεί καλά την αρχούμενη κρίση», γιατί τη θεωρώ παραπλανητική. Δεν με νοιάζει αν παίρνει μείον ένα ή μείον δύο στη νοητή βαθμολογία. Με νοιάζει ότι δεν περνάει το μηδέν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2013)

pidyo said:


> [...] Αντί λοιπόν να παίζουμε με τις στατιστικές, ας επικεντρωθούμε στο μείζον: υπάρχει εδώ και δεκαετίες μια προφανής αδυναμία των πολιτικών να παραγάγουν πολιτική (ασχέτως κατεύθυνσης), πάει να πει συγκεκριμένα σχέδια, με ευρύτητα σκέψης, μακροπρόθεσμους ορίζοντες και άλλα τέτοια δύσκολα κόλπα. [...]


 Με άλλα λόγια: Έστω ότι η χώρα κέρδιζε στο τζόκερ 200, 300, 400 δισεκατομμύρια ευρώ. Τι θα τα έκανε για να μην ξαναβρεθούμε μετά από 5, 10, 20 χρόνια μπροστά στα ίδια προβλήματα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 3, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Θα αγνοήσω τον πειρασμό να πω ότι ο αχυράνθρωπος είναι το μέλι-γάλα, γιατί η συνεπαγωγή «αν ο Γιωργάκης είχε κάνει δομικές αλλαγές δεν θα είχε χρειαστεί δεύτερο μνημόνιο» έχει σάρκα και οστά. Να μείνω στην ουσία λοιπόν.



Όλα θα ήταν μέλι-γάλα αν δεν υπογράφαμε και δεύτερο μνημόνιο; Οκέι. Η ουσία ποια είναι; Ότι η κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή ήταν για τα μπάζα; Αν ναι, συμφωνώ. Αλλά το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την θεώρηση ότι η κυβέρνησή του ήταν η χειρότερη της μεταπολίτευσης και αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για το σημερινό χάλι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την θεώρηση ότι η κυβέρνησή του ήταν η χειρότερη της μεταπολίτευσης και αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για το σημερινό χάλι.


Εγώ είπα ότι ήταν η χειρότερη, αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είπα ότι οι άλλες ήταν καλές. Εξήγησα το λόγο που γίνεται τόση πλάκα σε βάρος του Κωστάκη. Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, η απαράδεκτη πενταετία του Κωστάκη απαλύνει την κρυφή στεναχώρια των σοβαρών φίλων του ΠΑΣΟΚ ότι και οι κυβερνήσεις του ΠΑΣΟΚ άφησαν πολλά προβλήματα πίσω τους. Από την άλλη ξέρουν, πιστεύουν, ότι άφησαν και έργο. Ο Κωστάκης άφησε μόνο χρέη και διορισμούς. Εν μέρει συμφωνώ με την τοποθέτηση του πιδύου («Δεν με νοιάζει αν παίρνει μείον ένα ή μείον δύο στη νοητή βαθμολογία. Με νοιάζει ότι δεν περνάει το μηδέν»), αλλά αυτό όταν είμαι στις κακές μου. Όταν είμαι στις καλές μου, προτιμώ να λέω ότι το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν το μη χείρον. Και όταν δεν χαρίζω κάστανα, λέω να έρθει ο Σύριζα, για να δούμε όλοι τι είναι το μείον τρία.  (Μικροκομματικές κόντρες...) Το συν ένα το βλέπω άπιαστο όνειρο. :-(


----------



## panadeli (Dec 3, 2013)

Παρεμβαίνω στη συζήτηση για να επισημάνω μόνο κάτι που δεν βλέπω να αναφέρθηκε: ότι η πολιτική που έκανε ο Καραμανλής τη διετία 2008-09 (αύξηση των κρατικών δαπανών εν μέσω ύφεσης) και οδήγησε στην κλιμάκωση της κρίσης αποτελεί ουσιαστικά αυτό ακριβώς που προτείνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εδώ και δύο χρόνια για την έξοδο από την κρίση. Πρόκειται για την εν Ελλάδι ερμηνεία του κεϊνσιανισμού: ξοδεύω για να τονώσω την οικονομία, αλλά το κάνω με χρήματα που _δεν_ έχω. Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχε κάνει ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου στην πρώτη τετραετία του, φέρνοντας τότε τη χώρα στα πρόθυρα μιας μίνι χρεοκοπίας, και το επανέλαβε ο Καραμανλής το 2008-09, στέλνοντας τον Παπαθανασίου να δανείζεται σαν να μην υπήρχε αύριο. Το ίδιο εξακολουθεί σήμερα να προτείνει η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση: την αύξηση των κρατικών δαπανών για την "επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας". Για να μην αδικούμε πάντως τον Κέινς, μπορεί πράγματι να υποστήριξε ότι σε περίοδο κρίσης πρέπει να αυξάνονται οι κρατικές δαπάνες για να τονωθεί η ζήτηση, αλλά δεν υποστήριξε ποτέ ότι είναι βιώσιμο να ξοδεύει κανείς χρήματα που δεν έχει. Για να έχεις χρήματα να ρίξεις στην αγορά σε περίοδο ύφεσης θα πρέπει να τα έχεις εξοικονομήσει στις περιόδους ανάπτυξης. Σύμφωνα με την ελληνική πατέντα του κεϊνσιανισμού, στις περιόδους ανάπτυξης οφείλεις να ξοδεύεις πιο πολλά απ' όσα έχεις, και στις περιόδους ύφεσης ακόμη περισσότερα. Ό,τι δηλαδή έκανε ο Καραμανλής.

Τώρα, το να τσακωνόμαστε για το αν ήταν χειρότερη η κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή τζούνιορ ή η κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου τζούνιορ το βρίσκω λίγο αστείο. Άθλιες ήταν και οι δύο. Αν υπάρχει μια σημαντική ποιοτική διαφορά, αυτή είναι ότι η πρώτη βαρύνεται με τη δημιουργία της κρίσης δανεισμού και η δεύτερη με την ανικανότητά της να την διαχειριστεί. Ο Καραμανλής ίσως έχει ένα ελαφρυντικό που ο Παπανδρέου δεν έχει, ότι όσο κυβερνούσε η χώρα βρισκόταν ακόμη μέσα στη φούσκα: υπήρχαν λεφτά να μοιράσει και το έκανε αφειδώς (όπως θα έκανε και ο Παπανδρέου στη θέση του, χωρίς αμφιβολία). Μπορεί ο Καραμανλής να έλπιζε αφελώς ότι η κρίση ήταν ένα κακό όνειρο που θα περνούσε μόνο του. Αντίθετα, ο Παπανδρέου ανέλαβε αφού η φούσκα είχε σκάσει και συνέχισε επί έξι μήνες να συμπεριφέρεται σαν να υπήρχαν λεφτά που, όπως πολύ καλά ήξερε, δεν υπήρχαν. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, πάντως, η αφέλεια δεν αποτελεί ελαφρυντικό για έναν πολιτικό. Είτε εξαπατάς τον κόσμο συνειδητά είτε απλά κάνεις κοντόθωρη πολιτική ελπίζοντας σε κάποιο μελλοντικό θαύμα, το αποτέλεσμα είναι ίδιο, και εκείνο που μετράει είναι το αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 3, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Παρεμβαίνω στη συζήτηση για να επισημάνω μόνο κάτι που δεν βλέπω να αναφέρθηκε: ότι η πολιτική που έκανε ο Καραμανλής τη διετία 2008-09 (αύξηση των κρατικών δαπανών εν μέσω ύφεσης) και οδήγησε στην κλιμάκωση της κρίσης αποτελεί ουσιαστικά αυτό ακριβώς που προτείνει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εδώ και δύο χρόνια για την έξοδο από την κρίση. Πρόκειται για την εν Ελλάδι ερμηνεία του κεϊνσιανισμού: ξοδεύω για να τονώσω την οικονομία, αλλά το κάνω με χρήματα που _δεν_ έχω. Το ίδιο ακριβώς είχε κάνει ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου στην πρώτη τετραετία του, φέρνοντας τότε τη χώρα στα πρόθυρα μιας μίνι χρεοκοπίας, και το επανέλαβε ο Καραμανλής το 2008-09, στέλνοντας τον Παπαθανασίου να δανείζεται σαν να μην υπήρχε αύριο.



Ο κεϊνσιανισμός είναι σαν την παραγωγή κρασιού: οι διαφορές από το καλό κρασί ως το ξίδι οφείλονται σε πολλές παραμέτρους που πρέπει να ληφθούν όλες υπόψη. Θα συμφωνήσω ότι η λύση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ (ή μάλλον η λύση που ευαγγελίζονται όσοι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ασχολούνται σοβαρά με τα οικονομικά, που δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα) έχει καραμανλικές αναφορές, αλλά σε άλλον Καραμανλή (όποιος είχε δει τους ύμνους του Σταθάκη σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ του Παπαχελά για τον Καραμανλή τον Παλαιό καταλαβαίνει τι λέω). Πρόκειται για τη λογική τονώνω την οικονομία ξοδεύοντας σε παραγωγικούς τομείς και ρίχνοντας χρήμα στις αμοιβές ώστε το χρήμα να κινείται, ώστε να έχω ανάπτυξη. Καλή, κακή η λογική αυτή δεν είναι δουλειά μου να το πω, αλλά όσο να πεις διαφέρει κατά τι, ως στόχευση τουλάχιστον, από τη λογική «ας καβαλήσουμε το κύμα της διαφθοράς και της αντιπαραγωγικής σπατάλης σε καιρό καλπάζουσας χρηματοπιστωτικής ύφεσης να δούμε πού θα μας βγάλει» του Καραμανλή τζούνιορ. 

Ασμένως να δεχτώ ότι ο καραμανλισμός του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μπορεί πανεύκολα να εκπέσει σε νεοκαραμανλισμό. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι άλλο. Αν ξεφύγουμε λίγο από τα κηρύγματα του success story, όταν ακόμη και οι μέντορες της δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας παγκοσμίως ξεκαθαρίζουν σε όλους τους τόνους ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι βιώσιμη και ότι συνέχιση της ύφεσης μόνο περισσότερα δεινά θα φέρει, άρα η υφεσιακή πορεία πρέπει να ανακοπεί το συντομότερο δυνατό, ποια είναι η εναλλακτική; 

Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τη σουρεαλιστική ειρωνεία της χρήσης του μνημονιακού επιχειρήματος TINA, αλλά μ' όσα περνάμε χρειάζεται και λίγος σουρεαλισμός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Αν ξεφύγουμε λίγο από τα κηρύγματα του success story, όταν ακόμη και οι μέντορες της δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας παγκοσμίως ξεκαθαρίζουν σε όλους τους τόνους ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι βιώσιμη και ότι συνέχιση της ύφεσης μόνο περισσότερα δεινά θα φέρει, άρα η υφεσιακή πορεία πρέπει να ανακοπεί το συντομότερο δυνατό, ποια είναι η εναλλακτική;



Έτσι μπράβο. Να βλέπουμε καίρια ερωτήματα.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 4, 2013)

Πραγματικά καίριο το ερώτημα.
Στον βαθμό που έχω καταλάβει, οι βασικές απαντήσεις που δίνουν οι οικονομίες της Δύσης είναι δύο, η μονεταριστική και η κεϊνσιανή:
α. Καταπίνουμε το πικρό χάπι της δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας και της ύφεσης μέχρι να ισορροπήσει η οικονομία στα πραγματικά της μεγέθη (όπως προτείνει η Γερμανία), ή
β. Τυπώνουμε χρήμα για να τονώσουμε την αγορά, κι ας αυξήσουμε προσωρινά τα ελλείμματά μας (όπως κάνουν οι ΗΠΑ).

Στην Ελλάδα, το β δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε παραμένοντας στο ευρώ, οπότε θα πρέπει είτε να βγούμε από την ευρωζώνη είτε να κάνουμε το α (που όντως κάνουμε). Εναλλακτικά, όπως λέει ο Βαρουφάκης (και έκανε σημαία του ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), θα πρέπει να πείσουμε ή ακόμη και να εξαναγκάσουμε την Ευρώπη να κάνει το β. Good luck with that.

Η τρίτη εναλλακτική είναι βέβαια να εγκαταλείψουμε εξολοκλήρου την καπιταλιστική οδό και να κοινωνικοποιήσουμε τα μέσα παραγωγής, όπως προτείνουν το ΚΚΕ, ο ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ και το ρεύμα του Λαφαζάνη (και ως ένα βαθμό και η Χρυσή Αυγή, η οποία βέβαια δεν χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο κοινωνικοποίηση αλλά εθνικοποίηση).


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2013)

Καθώς βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπος με τα ερώτημα του πιδύο, δεν θέλω να καταθέσω τη δική μου πρόταση επειδή δεν έχω όρεξη για τις αντιδράσεις. Έστω λοιπόν ότι κλέβω μια ξένη πρόταση, μια πρόταση αντίθετη στο υφεσιακό σενάριο, και καταθέτω αυτήν σαν δική μου: Άμεση κατάργηση του Μνημονίου, επαναφορά των συλλογικών συμβάσεων και της μετενέργειας, επαναφορά του κατώτατου μισθού στα προ του Μνημονίου επίπεδα, επαναφορά των νόμων που ελέγχουν τις απολύσεις, σύσταση περιουσιολογίου και προώθηση ενός δίκαιου και σταθερού φορολογικού συστήματος.

Αν δεν ήσασταν ψυλλιασμένοι, αν δεν είχατε ξανακούσει αλλού αυτό το σενάριο, θα θεωρούσατε καλή την πρότασή μου; Ρεαλιστική; Επεξεργασμένη; Θα σας έπειθε;

Αν δεν σας έπειθε, προφανώς ανήκετε στο (ας πούμε) 80% των Ελλήνων που δεν έχουν πειστεί ότι το σενάριο είναι ρεαλιστικό. Που μπορεί να αντιλαμβάνονται το ατελέσφορο του υφεσιακού σεναρίου, να δεινοπαθούν, να βρίσκονται σε αδιέξοδο, και όμως να μην μπορούν να πειστούν από το τόσο θελκτικό σενάριο.

Εγώ βλέπω κάτι θετικό στο παραμύθι που κλώθει ο Σύριζα: το ότι προσελκύει και απορροφά τη δυσαρέσκεια του κόσμου, για να μην καταλήξει αλλού. Όμως, τη στιγμή που πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε ένα νέο αποτελεσματικό παραγωγικό μοντέλο, το παραμύθι δεν βοηθάει να προβληματιστούμε ρεαλιστικά, στον πραγματικό κόσμο. Και αν ο Σύριζα έρθει στην εξουσία και δεν του βγει το παραμύθι, πού θα καταλήξουν οι παραμυθιασμένοι; Αμέσως αμέσως, αυτό που περιέγραψα σαν θετική πτυχή του παραμυθιού στην αρχή της παραγράφου, γίνεται αρνητικό, ίσως και εφιαλτικό.

Έχω λοιπόν απορρίψει το υφεσιακό σενάριο, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω να ακούσω ένα άλλο, αναπτυξιακό, που θα με πείσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 4, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Αν ξεφύγουμε λίγο από τα κηρύγματα του success story, όταν ακόμη και οι μέντορες της δημοσιονομικής πειθαρχίας παγκοσμίως ξεκαθαρίζουν σε όλους τους τόνους ότι η κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι βιώσιμη και ότι συνέχιση της ύφεσης μόνο περισσότερα δεινά θα φέρει, άρα η υφεσιακή πορεία πρέπει να ανακοπεί το συντομότερο δυνατό, ποια είναι η εναλλακτική;
> 
> Ναι, καταλαβαίνω τη σουρεαλιστική ειρωνεία της χρήσης του μνημονιακού επιχειρήματος TINA, αλλά μ' όσα περνάμε χρειάζεται και λίγος σουρεαλισμός.



Η εναλλακτική λύση τόνωσης της αγοράς είναι να μειώσεις την φορολογία και παράλληλα να κάνεις εκ νέου μια σοβαρή συμφωνία για την περισσότερο μακροπρόθεσμη αποπληρωμή των χρεών σου είτε με μείωση του επιτοκίου είτε με επέκταση του χρόνου αποπληρωμής (ήτοι νέο κούρεμα). Βέβαια αυτό συνεπάγεται και απαιτεί αρκετά ακόμη πράγματα αλλά αυτή είναι η βασική ιδέα. Αυτό με δεδομένο ότι δεν έχουμε τον έλεγχο του νομίσματος οι ίδιοι και δεν πρόκειται στον αιώνα τον άπαντα να πείσουμε την Ευρώπη να κόψει χρήμα, κτλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άμεση κατάργηση του Μνημονίου, επαναφορά των συλλογικών συμβάσεων και της μετενέργειας, επαναφορά του κατώτατου μισθού στα προ του Μνημονίου επίπεδα, επαναφορά των νόμων που ελέγχουν τις απολύσεις, σύσταση περιουσιολογίου και προώθηση ενός δίκαιου και σταθερού φορολογικού συστήματος.
> 
> Αν δεν ήσασταν ψυλλιασμένοι, αν δεν είχατε ξανακούσει αλλού αυτό το σενάριο, θα θεωρούσατε καλή την πρότασή μου; Ρεαλιστική; Επεξεργασμένη; Θα σας έπειθε;



Το ερώτημα είναι, γιατί δεν πείθει; Η (προσωρινή) άποψή μου είναι ότι δεν είναι επεξεργασμένη επειδή *δεν μπορεί να είναι* επεξεργασμένη. Και δεν μπορεί να είναι επεξεργασμένη επειδή το σύστημά μας δεν είναι πρωτοκοσμικό (βασισμένο σε αίτια και αιτιατά, με τις δύο βασικές πολιτικές που αντιμάχονται και κινούνται από δω ή από κει) αλλά αμιγώς φεουδαρχικό, πελατειακό και ρουσφετολογικό. Συνεπώς, προεκλογικά δεν μπορεί να υπάρξουν επεξεργασμένες πολιτικές επειδή, απλά, δεν θα συγκεντρώνουν επαρκή πελατεία ώστε να δώσουν κρίσιμη εκλογική μάζα.

Ας δούμε τι γίνεται αυτές τις ημέρες με τον φόρο ακινήτων και τους πλειστηριασμούς. Το τι απίθανα πράγματα ακούγονται, το πόσα αντιμαχόμενα συμφέροντα συγκρούονται, δήθεν κοπτόμενα υπέρ του λαού και των αδυνάτων (πάντα!) πολλές φορές πια χωρίς καν φύλλο συκής, αλλά και εξίσου πολλές φορές, με εμφανή αδυναμία κατανόησης βασικών στοιχείων οικονομίας.

Πώς να υπάρξει «δίκαιο» και «μόνιμο» φορολογικό σύστημα όταν δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε πώς να δώσουμε περιεχόμενο σε αυτά τα καλολογικά στοιχεία; Τι θα συμπεριλάβει ένα περιουσιολόγιο και πώς θα ενταχθούν εκεί μέσα οι ξένες συμμετοχές και τα λεφτά που είναι κρυμμένα σε οφσόρ όπου γης; Ποιος θα εξασφαλίσει στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις τα έσοδα ώστε να μπορούν να πληρώνουν τον καθορισμένο κατώτατο μισθό; Μήπως πρέπει να σταματήσουμε την κοινωνική πολιτική σε στιλ carpet bombing και να την ασκούμε στοχευμένα; Μήπως πρέπει, επιτέλους, να αξιολογούμε τα πάντα --και κυρίως, την απόδοση των φόρων μας, των εργασιών μας, των πάντων; Μήπως πρέπει να θωρακίσουμε τους θεσμούς μας ώστε να εμποδίζονται οι ρεμούλες, οι κομπίνες, τα ρουσφέτια;

Στο σκάκι, υπάρχει η φράση ότι «κάθε σκακιστής πιστεύει πως είναι μια κλάση ανώτερος από τους ισοδύναμους με αυτόν». Το ισοδύναμος αποδεικνύεται, με βάση συστήματα αγωνιστικών αξιολογήσεων κλπ. Όμως, ο καθένας έχει να διηγηθεί μια περίπτωση «ατυχίας», μια χαμένη ευκαιρία μεγαλείου, κάτι ανάλογο.

Χώρα σκακιστών σίγουρα δεν είμαστε. Δεν μας αρέσει να μελετάμε τις κινήσεις μας σε βάθος, πριν καν ξεκινήσουν να ξετυλίγονται οι συνέπειες των πράξεών μας. Αναμφίβολα είμαστε όμως χώρα φιλοσόφων --και σοφιστών· και είμαι βέβαιος, ότι κάθε φιλόσοφος θα θεωρεί τον εαυτό του τρεις κατηγορίες καλύτερον από τους ισάξιους με αυτόν. Άλλωστε, πώς μετράς την αξία ενός φιλοσόφου; Δεν ζυγίζονται αυτά τα πράγματα...


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 4, 2013)

Βρίσκομαι κι εγώ σ' αυτό το 80% που δεν έχει πειστεί από αυτό το παραμύθι Νίκο. Και στην ερώτηση που έθεσες Δόκτορα, "γιατί δεν πείθουν", η προσωπική μου απάντηση είναι, γιατί αυτή η πρόταση παραβιάζει τους φυσικούς νόμους της οικονομίας. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε θεωρίες και ισμούς. Αναφέρομαι σε βασικούς, θεμελιώδεις νόμους της οικονομίας που ορισμένοι οικονομολόγοι "ξεχνούν" να λάβουν υπ όψιν τους στα παχιά και πυκνογραμμένα βιβλία τους. 

Όπως για παράδειγμα τον ορισμό της οικονομίας: 
Οικονομία είναι η διαχείριση του εισοδήματος, των προϊόντων και των πόρων μιας χώρας, νομού, πόλης, οργανισμού, επιχείρησης, οικογένειας κ.λπ., με τρόπο τέτοιο ώστε να μην υπάρχει σπατάλη και να ενισχύεται η αποτελεσματική και αποδοτική χρήση και η εξασφάλιση των μελλοντικών αναγκών. 

Αυτό δεν είναι μια θεωρία αλλά ένας νόμος. Όποιος δοκίμασε να τα βάλει με τον νόμο της βαρύτητας πηδώντας από το μπαλκόνι ελπίζοντας ότι θα αιωρηθεί στον αέρα, τουλάχιστον σ' αυτόν τον πλανήτη απέτυχε. 

Το ίδιο και τα "προγράμματα" και οι προτεινόμενες ή εφαρμοζόμενες "οικονομικές αναδιαρθρώσεις" που παραβιάζουν τον ορισμό της οικονομίας. Τη στιγμή που κάποιος αρχίζει να ελπίζει ότι ο νόμος αυτός έχει εξαιρέσεις, έχει ανέβει στα κάγκελα του μπαλκονιού κι είναι έτοιμος να αποδείξει την ισχύ του νόμου (ελπίζοντας ότι θα πετάξει). 

Αν κάποιος καθίσει και αναλύσει ποιες από τις ενέργειες που γίνονται και από αυτές που προτείνονται δεν παραβιάζουν αυτόν τον ορισμό θα ρίξει πολύ γέλιο... ή κλάμα.

Ένας άλλος θεμελιώδης νόμος της οικονομίας που παραβλέπεται συστηματικά είναι ότι "δεν ξοδεύεις περισσότερα από όσα βγάζεις". Ή Τα έσοδα πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερα από τα έξοδα και τα έξοδα μικρότερα από τα έσοδα.

Υπάρχουν εκατομμύρια "λόγοι" με τους οποίους δικαιολογούν την παραβίαση αυτού του νόμου αλλά η σκληρή αλήθεια είναι ότι, ΠΑΝΤΑ, όσο συνεχίζεις να παραβιάζεις τον νόμο, σε τόσο χειρότερη κατάσταση οδηγείσαι. Ξέρω ότι ίσως βρεθεί κάποιος που θα μου πει ότι όλα αυτά είναι ωραία στην θεωρία αλλά στην πρακτική (και ειδικά στην Ελλάδα) δε γίνονται γιατί... Δεν μπαίνω στο πώς θα μπορέσει να εφαρμοστεί αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά αναφέρω απλά τους νόμους που όσο παραβιάζονται θα συνεχίζουμε προς την καταστροφή της Ελλάδας.

Κι ένας ακόμα θεμελιώδης νόμος που παραβιάζεται είναι ότι, 
Χρήμα είναι μόνον κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να ανταλλαχτεί, με σιγουριά, για αγαθά και υπηρεσίες. Πρόκειται για ένα σύμβολο το οποίο αντιπροσωπεύει αξία αγαθών ή υπηρεσιών. Τα χρήματα αντιπροσωπεύουν κάτι. Αποτελούν ένα υποκατάστατο για αγαθά ή υπηρεσίες. Απλά τα χρησιμοποιούμε ως μέσο ανταλλαγής.

Και ο τρόπος που αποκτάς χρήματα επομένως, είναι μέσω ανταλλαγής. Όλο το μυστικό βρίσκεται στο να παράγεις κάποιο αγαθό ή υπηρεσία που ικανοποιεί μια ανάγκη και να το ανταλλάσσεις και μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο παίρνεις ως αντάλλαγμα περισσότερα χρήματα. 

Δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος που να εγγυάται διατηρήσιμη ανάπτυξη. Όταν το χρήμα γίνεται ο σκοπός παραλείποντας τον παράγοντα ανταλλαγή, τότε έχεις αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα στην διεθνή οικονομία. Υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που το έχουν αναγάγει σε επιστήμη να "βγάζουν" χρήματα από την κοινωνία χωρίς να προσφέρουν ανταλλαγή στην κοινωνία. Και οι περισσότερες κυβερνήσεις φυσικά το έχουν κάνει επάγγελμα.

Όσο προσπαθούμε να χειριστούμε το έλλειμμα με επιπρόσθετες φορολογίες, ειδικά τώρα που η ελληνική πολιτεία δεν ανταλλάσσει με τον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο (όλο παίρνει χωρίς να δίνει), τόσο παραβιάζεται ο νόμος αυτός και τόσο περισσότερη δυσαρέσκεια και αναβρασμός θα υπάρχει και δυστυχώς αυτό δεν θα δουλέψει όπως και έχει αποδειχτεί όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Όσο συνεχίζεται, τόσο θα επιδεινώνεται η δομή της Ελληνικής οικονομίας.

Και μιας και μιλώ για κοινωνική αδικία, υπάρχει κι ένας άλλος νόμος που σχετίζεται με την οικονομία και που η παραβίασή του κυριολεκτικά σκοτώνει τους πιο παραγωγικούς και δημιουργικούς ανθρώπους σε μια χώρα και ενθαρρύνει τους λιγότερο παραγωγικούς και δημιουργικούς να συνεχίσουν να μην προσπαθούν να βελτιωθούν. Αυτό ισχύει για όλους: πολιτικούς, επιχειρηματίες, μάνατζερ, ιδιωτικούς και δημόσιους υπαλλήλους...

Όλη η παρακμή των δυτικών κυβερνήσεων εξηγείται σ' αυτόν τον νόμο που φαίνεται να είναι ευνόητος: 

Όταν επιβραβεύεις χαμηλές στατιστικές και τιμωρείς υψηλές στατιστικές καταλήγεις με χαμηλές στατιστικές. 

Αν επιβραβεύεις μη-παραγωγικότητα καταλήγεις να έχεις μη-παραγωγικότητα.
Όταν τιμωρείς παραγωγικότητα πάλι καταλήγεις να έχεις μη-παραγωγικότητα. 

Αυτή είναι η αρχή της βελτίωσης της κατάστασης κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. 
Να γίνει μια εκστρατεία (κι ακόμα κι αν δεν ξεκινήσει από τους πολιτικούς, να ξεκινήσει από τους λίγους πολίτες ως δράση σε επίπεδο συμμετοχής πολιτών), για ευρεία ενημέρωση και κατανόηση από όσο περισσότερους γίνεται, ότι υπάρχουν απλοί νόμοι που παραβιάζονται και ότι μόνο προγράμματα και ενέργειες που λαμβάνουν αυτούς τους νόμους υπ' όψιν, θα μας βγάλουν από το οικονομικό τέλμα σαν χώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 5, 2013)

Στην οικονομία κρατών τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα όμως. Και μπορεί να μην μπορείς να νικήσεις την βαρύτητα πηδώντας απ' το μπαλκόνι, μπορείς όμως να την νικήσεις με οχήματα. Δεν την καταργείς, απλά την παρακάμπτεις. Στο σημερινό τοπίο, το χρήμα δεν έχει προκύψει μόνο από καθαρές ανταλλαγές, μεγάλο μέρος του δε, υπάρχει μόνο λογιστικά. Στην ουσία το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του χρήματος δεν τυπώθηκε ποτέ, αφού δημιουργήθηκε κυριολεκτικά απ' το τίποτα. Εξάλλου εκ των πραγμάτων υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που δεν βγάζουν απολύτως τίποτα και δεν παράγουν τίποτα αλλά δεν γίνεται να τα καταργήσεις. Όπως τα σώματα ασφαλείας. Δεν είναι παραγωγικά επαγγέλματα, ωστόσο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη η ύπαρξή τους. Άρα είναι δεδομένο ότι αυτά τα επαγγέλματα θα πληρώνονται από την αξία των παραγόμενων προϊόντων των άλλων ή τις συναλλαγές σε χρήμα από υπηρεσίες που παράγουν (π.χ. τουρισμό).


----------



## panadeli (Dec 5, 2013)

Έλλη, πιστεύω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Τα σώματα ασφαλείας _είναι_ παραγωγικά. Παράγουν ασφάλεια, την οποία οι πολίτες επιθυμούν, οπότε είναι διατεθειμένοι να φορολογηθούν για να την έχουν.

Γενικά μου φαίνεται ότι τα είπε όλα ο Γιώργος παραπάνω. Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας. Η μόνη μου επιφύλαξη αφορά την επιτυχία που θα μπορούσε να έχει μια εκστρατεία σαν αυτή που περιγράφει στην τελευταία παράγραφο. Η επιτυχία της θα βασιζόταν στην ισχύ των λογικών επιχειρημάτων, και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι στην Ελλάδα ο ορθολογισμός δεν έχει πολλή πέραση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Έλλη, πιστεύω ότι κάνεις λάθος. Τα σώματα ασφαλείας _είναι_ παραγωγικά. Παράγουν ασφάλεια, την οποία οι πολίτες επιθυμούν, οπότε είναι διατεθειμένοι να φορολογηθούν για να την έχουν.


Υποτίθεται ότι πρόκειται για μια αυστηρά οικονομική έννοια, που δεν ξέρω σε ποιο επίπεδο μιας συζήτησης μπορεί να έχει αξία. Σχετική συζήτηση είχε γίνει όταν ο Πάγκαλος είχε χρησιμοποιήσει το χαρακτηρισμό για τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις.

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/news/columns_1Kath/edition?fdate=10/11/2010


----------



## panadeli (Dec 5, 2013)

Προσωπικά θεωρώ λάθος να χαρακτηρίζονται μη παραγωγικές υπηρεσίες όπως η ασφάλεια, η άμυνα, η υγεία, η παιδεία κλπ. _Είναι_ παραγωγικές, απλά η παραγωγικότητά τους δεν μπορεί μετρηθεί άμεσα. Η παραγωγικότητα ενός αγρότη που παράγει πατάτες, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να μετρηθεί εύκολα και άμεσα σε τόνους ανά στρέμμα. Όμως στην παραγωγικότητά του συμμετέχουν έμμεσα ο δάσκαλος που του έμαθε να διαβάζει, ο γιατρός που τον θεραπεύει όταν αρρωσταίνει, η αστυνομία που του παρέχει ασφάλεια, ο στρατός που εξασφαλίζει την ειρήνη κλπ. Αν δεν υπήρχαν όλοι αυτοί, η παραγωγικότητα του αγρότη πιθανότατα θα ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερη. Άρα όλοι αυτοί συνεισφέρουν, έμμεσα, στους τόνους πατάτας που παράγει το χωράφι του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Άλλο δεν παράγουν κι άλλο είναι άχρηστοι. Η ασφάλεια δεν είναι παραγωγή με την οικονομική έννοια. Πρακτικά δεν δημιουργούν πλούτο, χρήμα ή όπως αλλιώς θα το πούμε.


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο σημερινό τοπίο, το χρήμα δεν έχει προκύψει μόνο από καθαρές ανταλλαγές, μεγάλο μέρος του δε, υπάρχει μόνο λογιστικά. Στην ουσία το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του χρήματος δεν τυπώθηκε ποτέ, αφού δημιουργήθηκε κυριολεκτικά απ' το τίποτα. Εξάλλου εκ των πραγμάτων υπάρχουν επαγγέλματα που δεν βγάζουν απολύτως τίποτα και δεν παράγουν τίποτα αλλά δεν γίνεται να τα καταργήσεις. Όπως τα σώματα ασφαλείας. Δεν είναι παραγωγικά επαγγέλματα, ωστόσο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη η ύπαρξή τους. Άρα είναι δεδομένο ότι αυτά τα επαγγέλματα θα πληρώνονται από την αξία των παραγόμενων προϊόντων των άλλων ή τις συναλλαγές σε χρήμα από υπηρεσίες που παράγουν (π.χ. τουρισμό).



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Γι' αυτό και θα πρέπει σταδιακά να συνειδητοποιήσουν όλο και περισσότεροι και τελικά ακόμα και οι λήπτες αποφάσεων, ότι τα λογιστικά παιχνίδια και όλων των ειδών τα παιχνίδια που δεν περιλαμβάνουν πραγματική ανταλλαγή προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών με την κοινωνία, αργά ή γρήγορα, οδηγούν την οικονομία σε αδιέξοδο και ταλαιπωρούν πολύ κόσμο. Δε γίνεται απ' τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Αλλά γίνεται.

Τώρα ως προς τις κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες που ανέφερες, (ασφάλεια, υγεία, παιδεία κ.λπ.), δεν ανήκουν στην παραπάνω κατηγορία. Στην παραπάνω κατηγορία ανήκει το σύστημα φορολογίας, το τραπεζικό σύστημα, μερικές από τις χρηματοοικονομικές υπηρεσίες,η αισχροκέρδεια στα ακίνητα με κόλπα για ν' ανεβοκατεβάζεις τις τιμές, η εμπορία πορνό και ναρκωτικών, κ.λπ. 

Η ασφάλεια, η υγεία και η παιδεία πάνω απ' όλα, όχι μόνο παράγουν πολύτιμο και ανταλλάξιμο προϊόν αλλά παράγουν το πιο πολύτιμο απ' όλα. Ειδικά η παιδεία. Στ' αλήθεια προσωπικά, πιστεύω ότι αν αυτοί οι τρεις τομείς έκαναν σωστά τη δουλειά τους και παρήγαγαν (αντάλλασσαν με την κοινωνία) το αναμενόμενο πολύτιμο τελικό προϊόν τους δεν θα ήμασταν σήμερα εκεί που είμαστε. Παράγουν (ή μάλλον θα έπρεπε να παράγουν) ένα πολύ πολύτιμο τελικό προϊόν και πολύ μετρήσιμο.

Hellegennes αν το εξετάσεις θα δεις ότι όχι μόνο δημιουργούν πλούτο και χρήμα για μια χώρα, αλλά αποτελούν το θεμέλιο λίθο για να υπάρξει οικονομία.


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 6, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Η μόνη μου επιφύλαξη αφορά την επιτυχία που θα μπορούσε να έχει μια εκστρατεία σαν αυτή που περιγράφει στην τελευταία παράγραφο. Η επιτυχία της θα βασιζόταν στην ισχύ των λογικών επιχειρημάτων, και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι στην Ελλάδα ο ορθολογισμός δεν έχει πολλή πέραση.



Σίγουρα, εκεί που έχουν φτάσει τα πράγματα, οι περισσότερες πιθανότητες είναι να αποτύχει μια τέτοια προσπάθεια. Οι πιθανότητες επιτυχίας είναι τόσο λιγοστές που οι πιο πολλοί ούτε καν προσπαθούν πλέον και προσπαθούν να με πείσουν και μένα ότι χαμένος κόπος είναι. Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι ο ορθολογισμός δεν έχει πέραση. Γι' αυτό και μια τέτοια εκστρατεία έχει ελπίδες μόνο αν γίνει με καλοσχεδιασμένο μάρκετινγκ κι αν γίνει από μερικούς τρελάρες που συνεχίζουν να πιστεύουν ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι παρά τα όσα ακούνε καθημερινά για το πόσο αδύνατον είναι. (Γι' αυτό και την προετοιμάζω). 
Σε τελική ανάλυση, τι έχουμε να χάσουμε. Αλλά, αν τα καταφέρουμε, θα μπορούμε ν' κοιτάξουμε τα παιδιά μας και τα εγγόνια μας στα μάτια... :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Dec 6, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Προσωπικά θεωρώ λάθος να χαρακτηρίζονται μη παραγωγικές υπηρεσίες όπως η ασφάλεια, η άμυνα, η υγεία, η παιδεία κλπ. _Είναι_ παραγωγικές, απλά η παραγωγικότητά τους δεν μπορεί μετρηθεί άμεσα. Η παραγωγικότητα ενός αγρότη που παράγει πατάτες, για παράδειγμα, μπορεί να μετρηθεί εύκολα και άμεσα σε τόνους ανά στρέμμα. Όμως στην παραγωγικότητά του συμμετέχουν έμμεσα ο δάσκαλος που του έμαθε να διαβάζει, ο γιατρός που τον θεραπεύει όταν αρρωσταίνει, η αστυνομία που του παρέχει ασφάλεια, ο στρατός που εξασφαλίζει την ειρήνη κλπ. Αν δεν υπήρχαν όλοι αυτοί, η παραγωγικότητα του αγρότη πιθανότατα θα ήταν πολύ χαμηλότερη. Άρα όλοι αυτοί συνεισφέρουν, έμμεσα, στους τόνους πατάτας που παράγει το χωράφι του.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα panadeli, εκτός από το ότι η παραγωγικότητά τους δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί άμεσα.
Αν ρωτήσουμε ένα πολίτη ποια ανταλλαγή θα ανέμενε από την αστυνομία για τα χρήματα που πληρώνει μέσω του φόρου του για να πληρώνεται η αστυνομία, η απάντηση, πιστεύω, θα ήταν "δημόσια ασφάλεια" ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Άρα, το πολύτιμο για την κοινωνία τελικό προϊόν της αστυνομίας είναι δημόσια ασφάλεια. Η στατιστική που θα έπρεπε να έχουν για να μετρούν το προϊόν τους είναι αριθμός πολιτών που είναι ασφαλείς. Ο συνολικός αριθμός καταγγελιών των πολιτών σε κάθε περιοχή αφαιρούμενος από τον πληθυσμό της περιοχής δίνει το ποσοστό ασφαλών πολιτών. Επίσης, αν γινόταν μια τακτική έρευνα από τη ΕΛΣΤΑΤ και έπαιρνε τακτικά δείγματα ανά 3 μήνες, (όπως κάνουν σχεδόν κάθε βδομάδα πριν τις εκλογές για δημοσκοπήσεις) θα μπορούσαν να παρακολουθήσουν την πρόοδο σε κάθε περιοχή. Πολύ μετρήσιμο το προϊόν τους. Κι αν αμείβονταν και αξιοκρατικά με βάση τις αποδόσεις του... τότε θα είχαμε αστυνομία. Τότε θα καταπιάνονταν περισσότερο με το πραγματικό αντικείμενο της αστυνομίας που είναι η πρόληψη και αποτροπή και όχι η αντιμετώπιση και αναποτελεσματική τιμωρία. 

Για την εκπαίδευση, αυτό κι αν είναι μετρήσιμο. Αλλά πριν μετρηθεί κάτι θα πρέπει να διευκρινιστεί πρώτα ποιο είναι το πολύτιμο και ανταλλάξιμο με την κοινωνία τελικό προϊόν. Κι όταν αυτό γίνει σωστά και μετά διατυπωθεί και συμφωνηθεί από τα ενδιαφερόμενα μέρη, μετά η μέτρηση είναι παιχνιδάκι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Δεν διαφωνώ ότι η παιδεία δεν εμπίπτει στις μη παραγωγικές κατηγορίες, άλλωστε δεν την ανέφερα σαν παράδειγμα. Η παιδεία παράγει κάτι και δη πολύ σημαντικό. Εκτός από θεμέλιος λίθος της κοινωνίας, η εκπαίδευση παράγει πλούτο σε διάφορα στάδιά της, ειδικά στο τριτοβάθμιο, όπου εκτός από την οικονομία που σχετίζεται με την φοίτηση έχουμε και την έρευνα, την ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας, κάτι που έχει άμεσες και όχι έμμεσες οικονομικές συνέπειες. Αλλά και στο πιο βασικό της σχήμα η παιδεία παράγει κάτι πολύ υπαρκτό: γνώση εκ του μηδενός. Η ασφάλεια είναι μεν αγαθό, αλλά είναι αδιόρατη, φιλοσοφική έννοια. Αυτό που κάνει ο αστυνομικός -ή αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει- είναι να διατηρεί την ασφάλεια, όχι να την δημιουργεί. Η ασφάλεια είναι αυθύπαρκτη, η γνώση είναι κατασκευασμένη.

Μπορεί να το δει κανείς και με πληθωριστικούς όρους. Οτιδήποτε παραγωγικό έχει την δυναμική να αυξάνεται· στο άπειρο· ή να συσσωρεύεται. Η ασφάλεια είναι ένα δεδομένο πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να αυξηθεί με κάποιον τρόπο. Μπορείς να την μετρήσεις με μια στατική κλίμακα, ας πούμε από το 0 ως το 100, για να ορίσεις από την απόλυτη ασφάλεια ως τον βέβαιο θάνατο. Κι αυτό είναι όλο. Αυτό ήταν πάντα κι αυτό θα είναι πάντα, δεν πρόκειται να "παραχθεί" κάτι παραπάνω. Αντιθέτως, η γνώση δεν είναι κάτι στατικό, ολοένα αυξάνεται. Κάποια πράγματα αφορούν την φυσική πραγματικότητα, άλλα είναι 100% τεχνητά και αφορούν τον πολιτισμό που έχουμε δημιουργήσει. Άρα η γνώση είναι όχι μόνο μη στατική αλλά και μη δεδομένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2013)

Χέλλε, αφενός και η παιδεία μπορεί να οριστεί από το 0 ως το 100 (πλήρης άγνοια <> παντογνωσία) και αφετέρου υπήρξαν πολλοί αιώνες όπου η παιδεία ήταν κυρίως θεωρητική και δεν παρήγαγε τεχνικές γνώσεις· πολλά πράγματα ανήκαν απλώς στον τομέα της θείας πρόνοιας. Επίσης, μολονότι ως μηχανικός και θετικιστής υποστηρίζω τον ορθολογισμό και τη διαρκή τεχνική πρόοδο και εξέλιξη της ανθρωπότητας, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέπω ότι η ανθρωπότητα και οι άνθρωποι έζησαν και δημιούργησαν και ευτύχησαν (ναι, και δεινοπάθησαν) μια χαρά επί πολλούς αιώνες χωρίς τα τεχνικά μέσα μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Η ευτυχία και η ποιότητα της ζωής είναι άλλο θέμα. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν κάτι είναι παραγωγικό. Αυτό μας πάει σε άλλη συζήτηση που είναι πολύπλοκη. Επιπροσθέτως, για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων, αναφέρομαι στο παρόν, αν και το ζουμί αυτού που λες βρίσκεται στο "κυρίως". Αν δεν υπήρχε παραγωγή στην εκπαίδευση δεν θα υπήρχε εξέλιξη στις κοινωνίες μας και δεν εννοώ μόνο τεχνολογική. Φυσικά η μορφή της εκπαίδευσης δεν ήταν πάντα η σημερινή, η γνώση μεταφερόταν με διαφορετικό τρόπο σε παλιότερες εποχές, αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι δεν μεταφερόταν με κάποιον τρόπο. Μάλιστα αυτός ο τρόπος αφορούσε κυρίως πρακτική εκμάθηση, με αντικείμενα όπως η τέχνη κατεργασίας μετάλλου, η αγγειοπλαστική, η αρχιτεκτονική, η επιπλοποιία, η κατασκευή οχημάτων, κτλ.

Όσον αφορά την παντογνωσία, συμφωνώ ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς μια τέτοια κλίμακα, αλλά είναι εντελώς θεωρητικό πράγμα. Κι αυτό αφορά μόνο το στατικό κομμάτι, δηλαδή τον φυσικό κόσμο, αυτά που είναι δεδομένα. Ακόμα κι αυτά, βέβαια, δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα ξέρει *όλα *ένας άνθρωπος, έστω κι αν όντως τα έχουμε ανακαλύψει όλα. Πέρα απ' αυτά, ωστόσο, έχουμε και ό,τι αφορά τον πολιτισμό μας: Ιστορία, γεωγραφία, λαογραφία, ψυχολογία, κοινωνιολογία, πολιτική, τέχνες, γλωσσολογία, φιλοσοφία, κτλ. Αυτά είναι μη δεδομένα και μη στατικά, δεν διέπονται από φυσικούς, αυθύπαρκτους νόμους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2013)

Εγώ δεν ξέρω από ποιες θεωρίες αντλείτε αυτές τις πληροφορίες, είναι και πολλά τα χρόνια που δεν έχω ξεσκονίσει τα όσα ήξερα από τις οικονομικές θεωρίες. Εγώ ξεκινώ από το ιδανικό σχήμα των συνθηκών της ελεύθερης αγοράς και μετράω αξίες με βάση την προσφορά και ζήτηση. Αυτό μάλιστα, είναι ένα λογικό και κατανοητό σχήμα στο μυαλό μου, μια καλή αφετηρία για να καταλάβουμε πώς λειτουργούν κάποια πράγματα.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όσον αφορά την παντογνωσία, συμφωνώ ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς μια τέτοια κλίμακα, αλλά είναι εντελώς θεωρητικό πράγμα.



Μα όσο θεωρητικό πράγμα είναι η παντογνωσία, τόσο θεωρητικό είναι και η απόλυτη ασφάλεια. Δεν μπορεί ποτέ να υπάρξει _απόλυτη_ ασφάλεια. Οπότε αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η απόλυτη ασφάλεια είναι κάτι το ανέφικτο, τότε η κλίμακά σου αυτομάτως απειρίζεται. Δεν υπάρχει πια το 100, υπάρχουν μόνο άπειρες διαβαθμίσεις που πλησιάζουν προς το 100, χωρίς να το φτάνουν ποτέ. Άρα πάντα μπορεί να υπάρξει βελτίωση της ασφάλειας. Αυτά για να φιλοσοφούμε.
Στην πράξη πάντως, την ασφάλεια μπορείς να την εκλάβεις ως καθαρά οικονομικό μέγεθος υπολογίζοντας τη συνεισφορά της στην παραγωγικότητα του πρωτογενούς ή του δευτερογενούς τομέα της οικονομίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Όχι _όσο_. Η ασφάλεια μπορεί να προσεγγίσει το απόλυτο, η γνώση όχι. Π.χ. η πιθανότητα να δολοφονηθείς ζώντας όλην σου την ζωή στην Ισλανδία είναι περίπου 0,08%, ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερη από την πιθανότητα να κερδίσεις το λόττο (0,06%)*. Πολύ κοντά στην απόλυτη ασφάλεια. Μπορείς να ισχυριστείς ότι ξέρεις ή μπορεί ποτέ να μάθεις το 99,92% έστω μόνο της δικής σου επιστήμης και έστω μόνο αυτών που ξέρουμε σήμερα για την επιστήμη σου;


* με τα δεδομένα του ΟΗΕ για την τελευταία δεκαετία. Η πιθανότητα να κερδίσεις το λόττο αναφέρεται στο να παίζεις κάθε κλήρωση για όλην σου την ζωή.


----------



## panadeli (Dec 6, 2013)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι εφόσον το απόλυτο είναι ανέφικτο, και το καλύτερο που μπορεί να κάνει η ασφάλεια είναι να _προσεγγίσει_ το απόλυτο, τότε αυτομάτως η πεπερασμένη κλίμακα που έθεσες (0-100) απειρίζεται. Αφού δεν μπορούμε ποτέ να φτάσουμε στο 100, τότε πάντα θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο από το τρέχον. Το 99,92% είναι χειρότερο από το 99,93%, που είναι χειρότερο από το 99,94%, που είναι χειρότερο από το 99,99%, που είναι χειρότερο από το 99,991%, που είναι χειρότερο από το 99,992% και ούτω καθεξής επ' άπειρον. Δεν έχει σημασία πόσο κόντα ή μακριά είσαι από το 100, εφόσον πάντοτε θα υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο. 

Τέλος πάντων, αυτά τα γράφω για να αντικρούσω το επιχείρημά σου ότι "η ασφάλεια είναι ένα δεδομένο πράγμα που δεν μπορεί να αυξηθεί με κάποιον τρόπο". Δεν θέλω όμως να αναλωθούμε σε ένα παιχνίδι λέξεων, γιατί ούτως ή άλλως δεν θεωρώ ότι αυτό που λες είναι ουσιώδες. Ας δεχθώ, για χάρη του επιχειρήματος, ότι η ασφάλεια είναι μια πεπερασμένη μεταβλητή που μπορεί να φτάσει σε ένα απόλυτο μέγιστο. Ακόμη κι αν πετύχαινε κανείς την απόλυτη ασφάλεια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούσε να πάψει να επενδύει πόρους στην ασφάλεια, γιατί αν γινόταν αυτό τότε αυτομάτως η ποιότητα της ασφάλειας θα έπεφτε και θα έπαυε να είναι απόλυτη. Από οικονομική άποψη, αυτό είναι σημαντικό επειδή το επίπεδο της ασφάλειας επηρεάζει την παραγωγικότητα. Αλλιώς επενδύει και παράγει κάποιος σε ένα σχετικά σταθερό, ασφαλές περιβάλλον και αλλιώς αν ζει με τον διαρκή φόβο ότι κάποια συμμορία θα τον ληστέψει ή θα τον δολοφονήσει. Ένα μέρος της παραγωγικότητάς του το οφείλει στην αστυνομία που τον προστατεύει από κακοποιούς και στον στρατό που προστατεύει τα σύνορα από εξωτερικούς εχθρούς, όπως ακριβώς το οφείλει και στις δομές υγείας που τον βοηθούν να είναι υγιής και άρα να εργάζεται αποτελεσματικά ή στα σχολεία όπου έμαθε γράμματα και καταρτίστηκε επαγγελματικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Έχετε αναλωθεί σε θεωρητική προσέγγιση αυτών των θεμάτων και δεν λάβατε καθόλου υπόψη σας την παράμετρο της προσφοράς και ζήτησης που ανέφερα στο #65. 

Πώς είναι δυνατό να αποτιμήσετε την αξία π.χ. της παιδείας ή της ασφάλειας όταν βρίσκονται στα χέρια του κράτους; Το κομμάτι της ασφάλειας ή της παιδείας που βρίσκεται στα χέρια των ιδιωτών καθορίζεται από τον νόμο της προσφοράς και ζήτησης, ανάλογα με το πόσο ελεύθερη είναι η αγορά, και φυσικά από την αγοραστική δύναμη των πολιτών και την ταξική διάρθρωση. Το κομμάτι της ασφάλειας ή της παιδείας που βρίσκεται στα χέρια του κράτους πώς διαμορφώνεται και πώς μετριέται η αξία του; Από την ψήφο των πολιτών, μια φορά στα τέσσερα χρόνια, που κρίνει χίλια-δυο ζητήματα; Από εσωτερικές ή εξωτερικές αξιολογήσεις (που στην Ελλάδα σπανίζουν σαν μέθοδοι βελτίωσης των κρατικών υπηρεσιών); 

Με το παραπάνω, δεν θέλω να πω ότι πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει το κράτος. Αλλά θέλω να πω ότι για να μετρήσουμε και να μεγιστοποιήσουμε την αξία τους, πρέπει να μετράμε συνέχεια, με τρόπο αξιόπιστο, τη σχέση τους με τον πολίτη, την αποδοτικότητά τους σε σχέση με το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών που παρέχονται στην κοινωνία, και να βρίσκουμε τους καλύτερους τρόπους να τις βελτιώνουμε. Πρέπει οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες να καταλάβουν ότι θα έπρεπε συχνά, αν όχι πάντοτε, να λειτουργούν με τα κριτήρια των ιδιωτικών εταιρειών. Όσο το ξεχνάμε αυτό, τόσο πιο δυσλειτουργικό γίνεται το κράτος. Η αγοραία αξία του σημερινού ελληνικού κράτους είναι πολύ χαμηλή. Σαπάκι, που θα λέγανε κάποιοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 7, 2013)

Την αξία της παιδείας είναι δυνατόν να την αποτιμήσεις χοντρικά με την μελλοντική παραγόμενη αξία, δηλαδή με την απόδοση του τμήματος της παραγωγής που οφείλει την ύπαρξή της στην εκπαίδευση. Ένα ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ οφείλεται σε επαγγέλματα που δημιουργεί η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία. Η δε ποσοτική συνεισφορά της παιδείας είναι μετρήσιμη, χοντρικά.

Η ασφάλεια έχει κι αυτή μετρήσιμη -με πιο πολύπλοκο τρόπο- συνεισφορά στο ΑΕΠ, και δεν το αρνήθηκα ποτέ αυτό, αλλά λειτουργεί αντίστροφα, δηλαδή αποτρεπτικά της απώλειας. Μ' αυτό εννοώ ότι αν ο τόπος είναι αρκετά ασφαλής για να επενδύσει κάποιος τότε θα επενδύσει κι αυτό είναι που θέλεις να διατηρήσεις. Η συνεισφορά αυτή είναι έμμεση, η ίδια η διαδικασία δεν παράγει κάτι, απλά δημιουργεί το κλίμα που απαιτείται και από εκεί και πέρα το διατηρεί. Υπ' αυτήν την έννοια, δεν χρειάζεται καμμιά εξωτερική αξιολόγηση για να ξέρουμε αν η αστυνομία ή η πυροσβεστική κάνει καλά την δουλειά της: φαίνεται απ' το πολύ άμεσο αποτέλεσμα. Τα αποτελέσματα της παιδείας αργούν πολύ και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολα διακριτά. Είναι δύσκολο να εντοπίσεις ποια προβλήματα οφείλονται στην παιδεία ή αποκλειστικά στην παιδεία, τουλάχιστον από άποψη παραγωγής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Και μια και έγινε *εδώ* αναφορά για το ξεχασμένο θέμα με τη συλλογή υπογραφών σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο των ταυτοτήτων, δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο ΚΚ Β' ο Ελάσσων υπέγραψε (μετά της συζύγου) το σχετικό «δημοψήφισμα», θέτοντας την πίστη του πάνω από την πολιτική, το Σύνταγμα και ποικίλες άλλες κατακτήσεις της ανθρωπότητας και διαπράττοντας μια πράξη πολιτικής υποτέλειας χωρίς κανέναν λόγο και δικαιολογία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2013)

Όχι χωρίς κανέναν λόγο και δικαιολογία. Ήταν αντιπολίτευση. Εκτός κι αν δεν έχεις δει ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ να διαφωνούν για διάφορα θέματα και να παίρνουν στροφή 180 μοιρών με την αλλαγή στην βάρδια τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Για σοβαρές κυβερνήσεις και αντιπολιτεύσεις υπάρχουν κόκκινες γραμμές που δεν περνιούνται. Τα θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα δεν μπορεί να είναι κλοτσοσκούφι. (Σου δίνω και πάσα, να επιμείνεις στο σοβαρές.)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ήταν αντιπολίτευση.


Αντιπολίτευση συμπαρατασσόμενος με παραθρησκευτικές οργανώσεις που χτυπιόσαντε στο Σύνταγμα ότι αν βγάλουμε το θρήσκευμα από τις ταυτότητες θα γίνουμε εξακόσια εξήντα έξι και θα μας φάει ο Σατανάς δεν γίνεται. 

@Δόκτωρ: άσε τα «σοβαρές», γιατί θα πιάσω το Νατασάκι  που χειρουργούσε με το νύχι τρεις πόντους και βαμμένο με μανό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Διάβασέ με πιο προσεκτικά, Παλ Αύρα... ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Αν ήταν σοβαρή η συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση δεν θα έβγαζε μόνο το θρήσκευμα από τις ταυτότητες αλλά και την εθνικότητα, που υπάρχει 100 φορές πιο σοβαρός λόγος να μην αναγράφεται και αποτελεί 1.000.000 φορές περισσότερο αιτία διακρίσεων απ' ό,τι το θρήσκευμα. Αλλά φυσικά δεν τολμούσανε να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Επίσης δεν το ήξερα ότι η ορθόδοξη ελληνική εκκλησία είναι παραθρησκευτική οργάνωση. Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνει κανείς και κάτι νέο.

Α, ναι. Ας θυμηθούμε όλοι και πώς ξεκίνησε το αφορολόγητο στην εκκλησία και ποια κυβέρνηση προέβη σε κατάργηση της εισφοράς των ναών (που ήταν 35% επί των ακαθάριστων εισπράξεων). Ποιος είπαμε ότι έκανε το χατήρι παραθρησκευτικών οργανώσεων;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ήταν σοβαρή η συγκεκριμένη κυβέρνηση δεν θα έβγαζε μόνο το θρήσκευμα από τις ταυτότητες αλλά και την εθνικότητα


Οι ταυτότητες αναγράφουν ιθαγένεια επειδή στην ΕΕ χρησιμεύουν και ως διαβατήρια, ώστε να ξέρει και ο υπάλληλος στο αεροδρόμιο ποιανού είσαι εσύ και γιατί πρέπει να σε αφήσει να περάσει χωρίς να σε στείλει πρώτα στο τελωνείο ή στο αλλοδαπών. 


Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης δεν το ήξερα ότι η ορθόδοξη ελληνική εκκλησία είναι παραθρησκευτική οργάνωση. Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνει κανείς και κάτι νέο.


Στις διαμαρτυρίες στο Σύνταγμα, καθώς και στη συλλογή υπογραφών, είχαν πρωτοστατήσει αυτοί που πρωτοστατούν κάθε φορά σε τέτοια, όπως π.χ. στα επεισόδια στο Χυτήριο, αγκαλιά με τον Παναγιώταρο.



Hellegennes said:


> Ας θυμηθούμε όλοι και πώς ξεκίνησε το αφορολόγητο στην εκκλησία και ποια κυβέρνηση προέβη σε κατάργηση της εισφορά των ναών (που ήταν 35% επί των ακαθάριστων εισπράξεων).


Τη στιγμή που για να απαντήσεις σε ένα επιχείρημα αρχίζεις τα «ναι, αλλά ο άλλος...» δείχνεις ότι δεν έχεις επιχείρημα να απαντήσεις στο δια ταύτα. Οι συμψηφισμοί είναι για να στέλνουμε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα.


Hellegennes said:


> Ας θυμηθούμε όλοι και πώς ξεκίνησε το αφορολόγητο στην εκκλησία και ποια κυβέρνηση προέβη σε κατάργηση της εισφορά των ναών (που ήταν 35% επί των ακαθάριστων εισπράξεων). Ποιος είπαμε ότι έκανε το χατήρι παραθρησκευτικών οργανώσεων;


Το αφορολόγητο αφορά την ορθόδοξη εκκλησία *μόνο*. Δεν το ήξερα ότι η ορθόδοξη ελληνική εκκλησία είναι παραθρησκευτική οργάνωση. Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνει κανείς και κάτι νέο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Οι ταυτότητες αναγράφουν ιθαγένεια επειδή στην ΕΕ χρησιμεύουν και ως διαβατήρια, ώστε να ξέρει και ο υπάλληλος στο αεροδρόμιο ποιανού είσαι εσύ και γιατί πρέπει να σε αφήσει να περάσει χωρίς να σε στείλει πρώτα στο τελωνείο ή στο αλλοδαπών.



Απολύτως σε τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται. Η υπηκοότητα, όχι η εθνικότητα είναι εκείνη που χρειάζεται γι' αυτό που λες κι αυτή προκύπτει ακόμα κι απ' την αρχή έκδοσης και τα 500 Hellenic Republic που έχει πάνω της η ταυτότητα και το διαβατήριο. Πρακτικά το μόνο που χρειάζεται η ταυτότητα είναι μια φωτογραφία κι έναν αριθμό. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα περιττεύουν.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ο υπάλληλος σκανάρει την ταυτότητα, δεν κάνει χειροκίνητη ταυτοποίηση.

Τέλος, ποιος ακριβώς κάνει συμψηφισμούς, όταν μιλάς για Παναγιώταρους και τα λοιπά; Εγώ δεν έκανα συμψηφισμό, δε, η απάντησή μου είναι στο "χωρίς λόγο και αιτία" του Δόκτορα. Όχι χωρίς λόγο και αιτία, ΟΛΟΙ οι πολιτικοί γλείφανε την εκκλησία με όποιον τρόπο μπορούσαν, ειδικά όταν ήταν αντιπολίτευση, που ήταν πιο εύκολο να το παίξουν επαναστάτες. Οπότε ούτε μπάλες ούτε εξέδρες ούτε τίποτα. Απλή εξήγηση είναι. Είτε την δέχεσαι είτε όχι, είναι πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Απολύτως σε τίποτα δεν χρειάζεται. Η υπηκοότητα, όχι η εθνικότητα είναι εκείνη που χρειάζεται γι' αυτό που λες κι αυτή προκύπτει ακόμα κι απ' την αρχή έκδοσης και τα 500 Hellenic Republic που έχει πάνω της η ταυτότητα και το διαβατήριο.


Όπως έγραψα (και όπως γράφουν οι ταυτότητες) αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι η *ιθαγένεια*, που δηλώνει από ποια χώρα είσαι. Ας δεχτούμε όμως ότι αυτό που λες έχει νόημα, να φύγει η ιθαγένεια, εξάλλου αρκετά κυνήγησα την μπάλα στην εξέδρα και σε αυτό το επιχείρημα. Να σου θυμίσω όμως ότι η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τον ΚΚ Β' ο οποίος συνυπέγραψε το κείμενο για τη διατήρηση του θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες, μπράβο στο παιδί, άντε και Αγιατολλάχ.

Σε αυτό απαντάς με:

α) Ναι, αλλά άλλοι υποστήριξαν ότι πρέπει να μείνει και η εθνικότητα (εννοείς την ιθαγένεια), σαν δεν ντρέπονται, αυτό είναι χειρότερο.
β) Ναι, αλλά άλλοι υποστήριξαν ότι δεν πρέπει να φορολογείται η εκκλησία, σαν δεν ντρέπονται, αυτό είναι χειρότερο.
γ) Ναι, αλλά όλοι οι πολιτικοί γλείφουν την εκκλησία (όχι όλοι, αλλά φτάνει η αλλαγή του θέματος), σαν δεν ντρέπονται, τι έκανε δηλαδή ο Κωστάκης (που την έγλειψε κι αυτός);
δ) Ναι, αλλά όλες οι αντιπολιτεύσεις διαφωνούν με τις προτάσεις της κυβέρνησης, σαν δεν ντρέπονται, τι έκανε δηλαδή ο Κωστάκης;

Δεν διαφωνούν όλες οι αντιπολιτεύσεις με τις προτάσεις της κυβέρνησης και τρανό παράδειγμα είναι η θέσπιση του συμφώνου συμβίωσης για τα ομοφυλόφιλα ζευγάρια, την οποία στηρίζει και η ΔΗΜΑΡ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μαζί με το ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Συν τοις άλλοις, ακόμα και εάν όλοι οι πολιτικοί έγλειφαν την εκκλησία (όχι, είπαμε, αλλά τέλος πάντων), δεν συγχωρείται ο Κωστάκης που συνυπέγραψε με τον Χριστόδουλο που έλεγε «όποιος πήγε να πειράξει την εκκλησία του ξεράθηκε το χέρι». Αλλά θα μου πεις, όμοιος ομοίω κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Παλάβρα, κοίτα να δεις. Το θέμα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό και το κάνεις πολύπλοκο. Ο Δόκτορας έγραψε ότι ο Καραμανλής υποστήριξε στην συγκεκριμένη φάση την εκκλησία *χωρίς κανέναν λόγο και δικαιολογία* και τα παραπάνω που λέω, αν μη τι άλλο, θα έπρεπε να δείχνουν ότι σαφώς και είχε πολιτικούς λόγους να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο και δεν ήταν ο μόνος. Συγχωροχάρτια δεν δίνω σε κανένα και για τίποτα και δεν είμαι ούτε ένθρησκος ούτε ένθεος για να με συγκινεί η κίνηση του Κωστάκη. Αλλά όχι και να λέμε ότι ήταν αδικαιολόγητη πολιτικά και ότι κι ο Σημίτης στην θέση του δεν θα έκανε *το ίδιο*. Κι επειδή δεν μπορούμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω τον χρόνο και να αλλάξουμε τις κυβερνήσεις για να το διαπιστώσουμε, μπορούμε να δούμε πότε και πώς σιγόνταρε την εκκλησία και τι ισότιμο ή χειρότερο έκανε ο ίδιος που ευνόησε την εκκλησία *σε βάρος του ελληνικού λαού*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

Πάντως, αντί να απαλλάσσουμε συνέχεια τους ηγέτες μας με δικαιολογία το τι έκαναν οι άλλοι, ας αποδίδουμε στον καθένα τις δικές του ευθύνες για τα αρνητικά που έκανε και τους επαίνους για τα καλά που έκανε. Μήπως έτσι μείνει και καμιά μπάλα μες στο γήπεδο.

Ο ΚΚΒ΄ κακώς πήγε και υπέγραψε στο «δημοψήφισμα» του Χριστόδουλου για τις υπογραφές. Τελεία και παύλα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Μπάλα στην εξέδρα είναι αυτό. Εγώ προτιμώ βέβαια να το λέω έλλειψη συνεννόησης. Ποιος είπε ότι καλώς το υπέγραψε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Επίσης, ο Σημίτης *δεν έκανε* το ίδιο, αλλά ξεκίνησε το αντίθετο. Ο Σημίτης έκανε πολλά στραβά (ανάμεσά τους ότι, για να ασχοληθεί με τα δευτερεύοντα όπως το ευρώ, η είσοδος της Κύπρου στην ΕΕ και οι Ολυμπιακοί άφησε πολύ γήπεδο στην πασοκαρία). Όμως ο Σημίτης ποτέ δεν πήγε να περάσει από τα καυδιανά δίκρανα για να δηλώσει φόρου υποτελής στον Χριστόδουλο τον Μελετηρό που γαλούχησε μια γενιά ανθρώπων να πιστεύουν ότι η Ελλάδα είναι θεοκρατική πολιτεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Σωστά, γι' αυτό κατάργησε την φορολόγηση της εκκλησίας. Επειδή δεν ήταν φόρου υποτελής στον Χριστόδουλο. Το ότι προέβη στην κατάργηση της αναγραφής του θρησκεύματος απ' τις ταυτότητες οφείλεται στο ότι *ήταν κυβέρνηση*. Το ίδιο θα είχε κάνει ο Καραμανλής στην θέση του, που όπως θα θυμάστε *δεν* επανέφερε την αναγραφή όταν βγήκε κυβέρνηση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2013)

Καλά, εντάξει. Και άλλοι ήταν αντιπολίτευση εκείνη την εποχή, παρέα με τον ΚΚΒ', αλλά δεν έσπευσαν να φιλήσουν το χέρι του Μακαριστού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Χέλλε, εξακολουθείς να μην καταλαβαίνεις τη διαφορά. Το ένα, και σε αυτό συμφώνησα μαζί σου (αν δεν το κατάλαβες), είναι πεδίο πολιτικαντισμού (κωδικός: πασοκαρία)· το άλλο, θέμα υψηλής, θεσμικής πολιτικής (ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα).

Όλοι οι πολιτικοί, ακόμη και οι πιο σοβαροί, σε όλον τον κόσμο, κάνουν και τα πολιτικά τερτίπια τους, όσο και όπου τους παίρνει. Οι σοβαροί πολιτικοί, όμως, δεν παίζουν ποτέ με τα κρίσιμα θεσμικά κείμενα: σύμβαση δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, σύνταγμα και διεθνείς συμβάσεις της χώρας κλπ -- ή, αν το κάνουν, εξηγούν το γιατί καταφεύγουν σε κάτι τόσο εξαιρετικό.

Εν πάση περιπτώσει, χαίρομαι που έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά έναν άνθρωπο που δεν είναι μάχιμος ή απόμαχος πολιτικός και επιμένει σθεναρά να υποστηρίζει τα πεπραγμένα του ΚΚ Β' του Ελάσσονος. Είχα ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη στην Ελλάδα πιστοί οπαδοί του, αλλά δεν το είχα πιστέψει. Έκανα λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Δεν είμαι οπαδός του Καραμανλή. Κανενός οπαδός δεν είμαι. Ούτε υποστηρίζω τα φάουλ που έκανε. Απλά δεν έχω ιδεολογικό πρόβλημα να τα δω ως συνέχεια ενός πολιτικού συστήματος που *ακόμη υφίσταται*. Ανέκαθεν απορούσα πώς γίνεται άνθρωποι με τόσο εξαιρετική αντίληψη να κλείνουν τόσο πολύ τα μάτια τους όταν υπεισέρχεται θέμα πολιτικής σκοπιάς. Γράφετε πράγματα που θα έγραφε κάποιος που δεν ζούσε στην Ελλάδα πριν το 2000.

Μιλάς για το θέμα των ταυτοτήτων λες και ήταν κάποιο μείζον θέμα όσον αφορά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα, σε μια χώρα που δεν έχει προηγούμενα θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού στην σύγχρονη εποχή και ακόμη και οι υποψίες τέτοιων διακρίσεων δεν είχαν ποτέ και ούτε ποτέ θα μπορούσαν να έχουν σχέση με την αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος σε μια ταυτότητα, την οποία δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την δείξεις στον πάσα ένα. Αντιθέτως, θέματα διακρίσεων μπορεί να προκύψουν από το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται η θρησκεία στο σχολείο, την ύπαρξη θρησκευτικών σαν μάθημα, πρωινής προσευχής, εικόνων στις αίθουσες, κτλ, η παρουσία θρησκευτικών συμβόλων στις αίθουσες δικαστηρίων, ο όρκος των βουλευτών, κτλ. Απ' όλα αυτά τα θέματα, χαρακτηρίζεις "κρίσιμο θεσμικό κείμενο" κάτι που αφορά την αναγραφή μιας λέξης σε ένα έγγραφο που θα δει μόνο μια απρόσωπη δημόσια υπηρεσία. Την ίδια στιγμή, βέβαια, η ίδια κυβέρνηση αδιαφορούσε για τα θέματα ρατσισμού που είχαν προκύψει από το μεταναστευτικό κύμα προς την Ελλάδα και έγραφε κανονικότατα κάθε οργάνωση και θεσμικό όργανο που απαιτούσε λήψη μέτρων. Αλλά, εντάξει, εξάλειψαν μια λέξη από ένα δημόσιο έγγραφο, έτσι αντιμετωπίζουν οι σοβαροί πολιτικοί τα κρίσιμα θεσμικά κείμενα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, χαίρομαι που έχω γνωρίσει από κοντά έναν άνθρωπο που δεν είναι μάχιμος ή απόμαχος πολιτικός και επιμένει σθεναρά να υποστηρίζει τα πεπραγμένα του ΚΚ Β' του Ελάσσονος. Είχα ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν ακόμη στην Ελλάδα πιστοί οπαδοί του, αλλά δεν το είχα πιστέψει. Έκανα λάθος.



Είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο -ακόμη και σε σοβαρούς ανθρώπους- το σενάριο «τον έφαγαν τον Καραμανλή οι ξένοι επειδή επιδίωκε ανεξάρτητη πολιτική» (από τα μεγάλα μυστήρια της νεοελληνικής συνωμοσιολογίας κατά τη γνώμη μου) που δεν θα έπρεπε να εκπλήσσεσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι συνέβη και τι όχι, αλλά αναφέρεσαι σε υπόθεση που δεν έχει ακόμη τελεσιδικήσει. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω σε τόσο ακραίες συνωμοσίες, θα ήθελα όμως να δω ποια θα ήταν η στάση αυτών που εκ προοιμίου γελάνε και κρίνουν τους άλλους με βάση αυτό, εάν τελικά αποδειχθεί αληθινή η ιστορία.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μιλάς για το θέμα των ταυτοτήτων λες και ήταν κάποιο μείζον θέμα όσον αφορά τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα



Ναι, κατά τη δική μου γνώμη ήταν μείζον θέμα, και όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο παρά επειδή αφορούσε ακριβώς το ύψιστο θέμα μιας σύγχρονης κοινωνίας δικαίου, τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα.



Hellegennes said:


> σε μια χώρα που δεν έχει προηγούμενα θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού στην σύγχρονη εποχή



Οι διακρίσεις είναι συνεχείς και επίμονες από τη γέννηση του νεοελληνικού κράτους και μέχρι σήμερα. Απέναντι στους Εβραίους και στους ρωμαιοκαθολικούς ήδη από την αρχή του ελεύθερου βίου, απέναντι στους προτεστάντες από τη στιγμή της εμφάνισής τους στην Ελλάδα (μέσα-τέλη 19ου αιώνα), απέναντι στους ιεχωβάδες επίσης (μέσα 20ού αιώνα).



Hellegennes said:


> ακόμη και οι υποψίες τέτοιων διακρίσεων δεν είχαν ποτέ και ούτε ποτέ θα μπορούσαν να έχουν σχέση με την αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος σε μια ταυτότητα



Φυσικά και έχουν σχέση. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάτι στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση του μέλους της θρησκευτικής μειονότητας που να κάνει διακριτή την ιδιότητά του αυτή με την πρώτη ματιά (οι Εβραίοι, λόγου χάρη, της Ελλάδας δεν έχουν γενειάδες και κοτσιδάκια), ακριβώς η επίδειξη της ταυτότητας είναι αυτό που ενεργοποιεί την αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς εκείνου που θέλει να κάνει τη διάκριση.



Hellegennes said:


> την οποία δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την δείξεις στον πάσα ένα.



Είσαι υποχρεωμένος να την επιδεικνύεις στις αρχές, κι αυτό αρκεί. Ωστόσο —κι εδώ εδράζεται ένα από τα επιχειρήματα των θρησκευτικών μειονοτήτων που δεν το θυμόμαστε όσο πρέπει—, η ίδια η άρνηση της επίδειξης εκλαμβάνεται ως τεκμήριο του ότι «έχεις λερωμένη τη φωλιά σου», ότι ανήκεις δηλαδή σε θρησκευτική μειονότητα και θέλεις να το κρύψεις. 



Hellegennes said:


> Αντιθέτως, θέματα διακρίσεων μπορεί να προκύψουν από το πώς αντιμετωπίζεται η θρησκεία στο σχολείο, την ύπαρξη θρησκευτικών σαν μάθημα, πρωινής προσευχής, εικόνων στις αίθουσες, κτλ, η παρουσία θρησκευτικών συμβόλων στις αίθουσες δικαστηρίων, ο όρκος των βουλευτών, κτλ. Απ' όλα αυτά τα θέματα, χαρακτηρίζεις "κρίσιμο θεσμικό κείμενο" κάτι που αφορά την αναγραφή μιας λέξης σε ένα έγγραφο που θα δει μόνο μια απρόσωπη δημόσια υπηρεσία.



Το σχολείο, τα δικαστήρια, το κοινοβούλιο προβαίνουν σε διακρίσεις απρόσωπα και συνολικά. Η δημόσια αρχή στην οποία προσέρχεται το μέλος της θρησκευτικής μειονότητας προβαίνει στη διάκριση ατομικά και στοχευμένα. Υποστηρίζεις ότι στην ουσία τους αυτά τα δύο είναι διαφορετικά;



Hellegennes said:


> Την ίδια στιγμή, βέβαια, η ίδια κυβέρνηση αδιαφορούσε για τα θέματα ρατσισμού που είχαν προκύψει από το μεταναστευτικό κύμα προς την Ελλάδα και έγραφε κανονικότατα κάθε οργάνωση και θεσμικό όργανο που απαιτούσε λήψη μέτρων. Αλλά, εντάξει, εξάλειψαν μια λέξη από ένα δημόσιο έγγραφο, έτσι αντιμετωπίζουν οι σοβαροί πολιτικοί τα κρίσιμα θεσμικά κείμενα.



Το ότι δεν έκανε κάτι που όφειλε να κάνει δεν απαξιώνει κάτι που όφειλε να κάνει και έκανε.



Hellegennes said:


> δεν είμαι ούτε ένθρησκος ούτε ένθεος.



Μήπως θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν είσαι ούτε θεϊστής ούτε θρησκευόμενος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Earion said:


> Οι διακρίσεις είναι συνεχείς και επίμονες από τη γέννηση του νεοελληνικού κράτους και μέχρι σήμερα. Απέναντι στους Εβραίους και στους ρωμαιοκαθολικούς ήδη από την αρχή του ελεύθερου βίου, απέναντι στους προτεστάντες από τη στιγμή της εμφάνισής τους στην Ελλάδα (μέσα-τέλη 19ου αιώνα), απέναντι στους ιεχωβάδες επίσης (μέσα 20ού αιώνα).


Για δε τους μουσουλμάνους, Έλληνες και μη, άσε καλύτερα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Φυσικά και το απαξιώνει. Ασχολήθηκε με το επουσιώδες και όχι με τα ουσιώδη. Όταν λέω σύγχρονη εποχή δεν εννοώ την σύγχρονη ιστορία του ελληνικού κράτους εν γένει, εννοώ την σύγχρονη εποχή. Την εποχή της πληροφορίας, αν θες. Έχεις υπόψιν σου δείγματα θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού στον 21ο αιώνα, στην αρχή του οποίου έγινε η αφαίρεση του θρησκεύματος; 

Καλύτερα: έχεις υπόψιν σου τέτοια φαινόμενα που να έπαψαν με την αλλαγή των ταυτοτήτων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Σου λέει τίποτε η φράση «μουσουλμανικό τέμενος στην Αθήνα»;
Σου λέει τίποτε η φράση «καύση νεκρών»;
Σου λέει τίποτε η φράση «μισθοδοσία (μόνο) ορθόδοξων κληρικών»;


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για δε τους μουσουλμάνους, Έλληνες και μη, άσε καλύτερα...



Δόκτορα, φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο, απλώς δεν θέλησα να τους βάλω κι αυτούς στη συζήτηση για να μην περιπλακεί το ζήτημα με άλλες παραμέτρους. Να σου θυμίσω κάτι που ελάχιστα έγινε γνωστό εκείνες τις ημέρες των κραυγών; Ο μουφτής των μουσουλμάνων τάχθηκε υπέρ της αναγραφής του θρησκεύματος! Για να μπορεί να μετρά τα πρόβατα του ποιμνίου του ασφαλώς. Αλλά και για έναν άλλο λόγο, πολιτικό, που όλοι τον καταλαβαίνουμε και κανένας δεν θέλει να τον πει. Από τότε λοιπόν, Δόκτορα, έχω μια μέθοδο που ακολουθώ όποτε βρίσκομαι να συζητώ το περίφημο αυτό θέμα της αναγραφής: αν ο συζητητής μου είναι από εκείνους που δεν νοιάζονται για τα ατομικά δικαιώματα, που δεν τα βάζει σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα όπως εγώ, έχω άλλο επιχείρημα, το εθνικό. Και μόνο για το λόγο που ανέφερα πριν, η αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος είναι βλαπτική για το έθνος!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Ναι, κάτι μού λένε.
Θύμισέ μου ποιος θέσπισε την μισθοδοσία των κληρικών και τι θεσμοθέτησε εξαιτίας αυτού (που καταργήθηκε από την κυβέρνηση Σημίτη).
Θύμισέ μου επίσης ποια κυβέρνηση ψήφισε νόμο που επιτρέπει την καύση νεκρών.

Βέβαια αυτά δεν είναι θέματα θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού. Το τελευταίο είναι ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση που δεν θα έπρεπε να είχε καμμιά θρησκεία, κοινώς δεν θίγει άλλες θρησκείες. Το θέμα δεν είναι να πληρώνονται όλοι. Βέβαια αυτή δεν είναι η μόνη ραντομιά του κράτους, έχω και στο παρελθόν αναφερθεί στο ότι οι πολίτες πληρώνουν πανεπιστήμια για να σπουδάζει μόνο μέρος των πολιτών. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Η μη δυνατότητα καύσης νεκρών ήταν καθαρά ζήτημα μη πρόβλεψης σε ένα κράτος που δεν είχε μειονότητες που να το απαιτούν. Σχεδόν όλοι οι πολίτες ήταν ΧΟ ή ισλαμιστές. Δηλαδή δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη πιο πριν.

Ενδεικτικό, πάντως, του πόσο σημαντικό θέμα ήταν η αναγραφή του θρησκεύματος είναι ότι πριν αποφασιστεί δεν μιλούσε ποτέ και κανείς γι' αυτό. Ξαφνικά όλοι θυμήθηκαν ότι είναι μείζον θέμα ατομικών δικαιωμάτων.


----------



## Earion (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Φυσικά και το απαξιώνει. Ασχολήθηκε με το επουσιώδες και όχι με τα ουσιώδη.



Ε, μετά από αυτό, δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί καμιά συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Αν θεωρείς ότι αυτή η δήλωση είναι λάθος, μπορείς να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση που έκανα:

Έχεις υπόψιν σου δείγματα θρησκευτικού ρατσισμού στον 21ο αιώνα, στην αρχή του οποίου έγινε η αφαίρεση του θρησκεύματος; Καλύτερα: έχεις υπόψιν σου τέτοια φαινόμενα που να έπαψαν με την αλλαγή των ταυτοτήτων;

Αν είναι ουσιώδες και μάλιστα περισσότερα απ' όλα τα άλλα, σίγουρα θα έχεις κάτι υπόψιν.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλύτερα: έχεις υπόψιν σου τέτοια φαινόμενα που να έπαψαν με την αλλαγή των ταυτοτήτων;


Ναι. Συζήτα με κάποιον Έλληνα καθολικό και θα σου τα εξηγήσει καλύτερα από μένα. Και μην αρχίσεις τίποτα «ναι, αλλά εγώ έχω ένα φίλο [...]»


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Δεν έχω κανέναν πρόχειρο καθολικό. Κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο δεν παίζει;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Ελληγενή, αυτό που θέλω να σου πω, και που σου είπαν επαρκώς και όλοι οι άλλοι πιο πριν, είναι ότι οι μειονότητες υφίστανται διακρίσεις στην καθημερινότητά τους, μέρος των οποίων απαλείφονται αν δεν σε υποχρεώνει το κράτος σώνει και καλά να δηλώνεις στην ταυτότητά σου σε ποιο θεό πιστεύεις. 

Η αφαίρεση του θρησκεύματος από τις ταυτότητες είναι ένα βήμα προς το να γίνει το κράτος πιο κοσμικό και το να υπογράφει ο αρχηγός της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης για το αντίθετο δεν είναι βήμα μπροστά, είναι βήμα προς τα πίσω. Και να σου θυμίσω ότι δεν υπέγραψε σύσσωμη η αντιπολίτευση το «δημοψήφισμα» του Χριστόδουλου. Ένα «δημοψήφισμα» μάλιστα το οποίο ο Χριστόδουλος δεν είχε καμία θεσμική ιδιότητα να ζητήσει, πόσο μάλλον να οργανώσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Δημοψήφισμα μπορεί να ζητήσει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Η διεξαγωγή του είναι στην ευχέρεια της βουλής. Κανείς δεν διοργάνωσε δημοψήφισμα για τις ταυτότητες, οι υπογραφές μαζεύτηκαν για να *αιτηθούν *οι πολίτες δημοψήφισμα. Να ασκήσουν δηλαδή πολιτική πίεση για να τεθεί το θέμα στην βουλή.

Όσον αφορά το υπόλοιπο, ειλικρινά αδυνατώ να δω πως η εξάλειψη του θρησκεύματος από την ταυτότητα είναι *ουσιαστικό* βήμα προς την εξάλειψη διακρίσεων και το θεωρώ αφάνταστα υποκριτικό να το ανάγουμε σε μέγιστο ζήτημα όταν πάρα πολύ απλά πράγματα που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν δεν έγιναν ποτέ, δεν λήφθηκε ποτέ κανένα άλλο μέτρο προς την κοσμικοποίηση του κράτους και αντιθέτως από την ίδια κυβέρνηση γίνανε βήματα προς τα πίσω, όπως η κατάργηση της φορολόγησης. Σαν να σε δέρνει ο άντρας σου, να σου φέρνει μια μέρα ένα λουλούδι και την άλλη μέρα να σε πλακώνει στο ξύλο πάλι κι εσύ να λες "'ντάξει, έκανε βήματα μπροστά, μού έφερε ένα άνθος". Εσύ μπορεί να ικανοποιείσαι από το ένα βήμα μπρος και δέκα πίσω, εγώ όμως όχι.

Ναι, το καταλάβαμε, ήταν κακό που συμφώνησε με τον Χριστόδουλο ο Καραμανλής και συμφώνησα σ' αυτό από την αρχή (ουδέποτε διαφώνησα, βασικά). Η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εσείς το εκλαμβάνετε σαν ύψιστο έγκλημα κατά των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων αντί για μικροπολιτικό λαϊκισμό χωρίς αντίκρυσμα, πάγια πρακτική της οποιαδήποτε ελληνικής αντιπολίτευσης, διότι αν είχε αντίκρυσμα θα είχε προβεί σε αλλαγή των ταυτοτήτων όταν έγινε κυβέρνηση.

Όσον αφορά την υπόλοιπη αντιπολίτευση, είναι εύλογο ότι ποτέ το ΚΚΕ και ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θα συμφωνούσαν με την ΝΔ, ειδικά σε τέτοιο θέμα. Όταν λέω αντιπολίτευση εννοώ την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση, γιατί, κακά τα ψέματα, μέχρι το 2009 το πολιτικό σκηνικό ήταν ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ με τα λοιπά κόμματα να παίρνουν ψίχουλα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Το σφάλμα που κάνεις είναι ότι προσφέρεις στον ΚΚΒ' ελαφρυντικά. Ακόμα και εάν αυτό που λες ήταν σωστό, δηλαδή αν όλες οι αντιπολιτεύσεις θα είχαν κάνει το ίδιο στη θέση του, κάνεις τα εξής λάθη:

α) ΚΚΒ' = σύσσωμη η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση. Όχι.
β) Επειδή θα το είχαν κάνει και οι άλλοι, έλα μωρέ, δεν έγινε και τίποτα. Όχι.
γ) Δεν έχει σημασία, επειδή δεν έγιναν άλλα σημαντικά βήματα. Όχι. 
δ) είναι απλώς μικροπολιτικός λαϊκισμός. Όχι. 

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι το επιχείρημα «το ίδιο θα έκαναν και οι άλλοι» είναι το ίδιο με το «αν η γιαγιά μου είχε ρόδες θα ήταν πατίνι». Κοινώς, παίρνεις κάτι που πιστεύεις εσύ πως θα γινόταν και το ανάγεις σε αδιαμφισβήτητη αλήθεια. Όχι.

Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι συμπαθείς τον Κωστάκη και δεν τον θεωρείς ανάξιο πολιτικό, εντάξει, το καταλάβαμε. Δεν πείθουν τα επιχειρήματά σου, ωστόσο.
Έδιτ, επειδή είδα και τον Νίκελ από κάτω: ναι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Επειδή το γύρω γύρω όλοι ζαλίζει το Μανόλη και είναι και αντιπαραγωγικό, ας αρκεστούμε στη διαπίστωση «είναι κακό που συμφώνησε με τον Χριστόδουλο ο Καραμανλής». Δεν είναι ανάγκη να σχετικοποιούμε κάθε συζήτηση, για να δείξουμε ότι κανένα μαύρο δεν είναι εντελώς μαύρο αλλά ίσως είναι 95% γκρίζο — και πρόσεξε κι εσύ το δικό σου μαύρο, που στην πραγματικότητα είναι 96% γκρίζο και ας νομίζεις, φίλε, ότι είναι μόνο 91%. Καταντά το _Fifty shades of grey_ χωρίς το πορνό...


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Πάντως μού προκαλεί εντύπωση πως είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύει κανείς ότι κάποιος που θέλει να κάνει διάκριση χρειάζεται επίσημα έγγραφα του κράτους, όπως η ταυτότητα. Αν κάποιος *θέλει *να κάνει διάκριση με βάση την θρησκεία, μπορεί να το κάνει με μια απλή ερώτηση: "ποια είναι η θρησκεία σου;" Αν θέλει να κάνει διακρίσεις υπέρ της ορθόδοξης εκκλησίας, είναι εύλογο ότι από τις πιθανές απαντήσεις α, β και γ, θα τον ικανοποιήσει μόνο η α. Όπου:

α. Χ.Ο.
β. άλλη θρησκεία
γ. "δεν θέλω να πω"/"δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πω"/"τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή"/κάποια άλλη μορφή διαμαρτυρίας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2013)

Όταν έχεις δηλώσει άπαξ τα στοιχεία σου για να σου εκδοθεί ταυτότητα, βρίσκονται κάπου και είναι διαθέσιμα σε κάποιους ισοβίως και χωρίς να σε ρωτήσει κανείς. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις ακριβώς; Και ευτυχώς, επειδή η Ελλάδα είναι χώρα της ΕΕ, οι διακρίσεις δεν γίνονται επίσημα και φανερά. Γίνονται ανεπίσημα και μουλωχτά. Γι' αυτό και δεν υπάρχουν παρά μόνο περιπτωσιολογικές ενδείξεις. Και γι' αυτό δεν πρέπει να δίνεται καν η δυνατότητα αυτή σε κανέναν. Δεν θέλεις να το καταλάβεις, πάσο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Όχι, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Έχεις δηλώσει τα στοιχεία σου και βρίσκονται πού, στην πρόσβαση ποιου, αξιοποιήσιμα πώς και με σκοπό ποιον; Δώσε μου τέλος πάντων ένα σενάριο γιατί αρχίζουμε και περνάμε στα χωράφια της μεταφυσικής.

Διακρίσεις γίνονται *καραεπίσημα *και ήδη αναφέρθηκα σε έναν πακτωλό διακρίσεων. Ας μην τα επαναλάβουμε. Ωστόσο αυτός που ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει διακρίσεις δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το νομότυπο της υπόθεσης, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αν υπαινίσσεσαι ότι βλέποντας ο Χ ΔΥ την ταυτότητά σου μπορούσε να προβεί σε διάκριση στα μουλωχτά, και πάλι θα έπρεπε να έχεις κάποια απόδειξη γι' αυτό. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει αιτιολογία της απόρριψής σου.

Εξάλλου, το θρήσκευμα ακόμη αναγράφεται σε ένα σωρό άλλα έγγραφα που έχουν στην διάθεσή τους οι δήμοι, τα μητρώα και τα σχολεία. Δηλαδή όλες οι καταστάσεις στις οποίες βρίσκεσαι υποχρεωτικά, χωρίς να σε ρωτήσει κανείς. Τα σχολικά απολυτήρια ακόμη αναγράφουν θρήσκευμα. Ακόμα κι έτσι, λοιπόν, κανείς δεν χρειάζεται ταυτότητα για να μάθει το θρήσκευμά σου.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα σχολικά απολυτήρια ακόμη αναγράφουν θρήσκευμα.


Αμάν, βρε Έλλη, πότε σου ζητάνε/δείχνεις απολυτήριο λυκείου ή γυμνασίου αντί για ταυτότητα; Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να πεις είναι "να καταργηθεί παντού", όχι επειδή υπάρχει ακόμα στα απολυτήρια, πρέπει να υπάρχει και στις ταυτότητες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2013)

Τώρα ακούω στην τηλεόραση ότι για να βρουν ποιοι μπορεί να δικαιούνται κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, σε κάποιες περιοχές θα καταφύγουν στους καταλόγους των αναξιοπαθούντων που φροντίζει η εκκλησία. Ωραία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Αμάν, βρε Έλλη, πότε σου ζητάνε/δείχνεις απολυτήριο λυκείου ή γυμνασίου αντί για ταυτότητα; Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να πεις είναι "να καταργηθεί παντού", όχι επειδή υπάρχει ακόμα στα απολυτήρια, πρέπει να υπάρχει και στις ταυτότητες.



Στην σημαντικότερη των περιστάσεων όπου μπορεί να υπάρξουν διακρίσεις: σε αιτήσεις εργασίας. Βέβαια το πόιντ μου ήταν ότι αυτός που θέλει να κάνει διακρίσεις μπορεί να το κάνει πολύ εύκολα. Πολύ μα πολύ πιο εύκολα από το να σου ζητήσει ταυτότητα. Άρα ακόμη και η ελάχιστη σημασία που μπορεί να είχε η κατάργηση της αναγραφής του θρησκεύματος πάει άπατη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τώρα ακούω στην τηλεόραση ότι για να βρουν ποιοι μπορεί να δικαιούνται κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, σε κάποιες περιοχές θα καταφύγουν στους καταλόγους των αναξιοπαθούντων που φροντίζει η εκκλησία. Ωραία.



Κοίτα, μπορεί να μην τα έχω καλά με την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας, αλλά τουλάχιστον οι κατά τόπους ενορίες προσφέρουν βοήθεια σε όποιον έχει ανάγκη, χωρίς να ζητάνε διαπιστευτήρια θρησκείας, χρώματος, χώρας καταγωγής, κτλ. Αυτό το προνόμιο το διατηρεί η ΧΑ.

Αν βέβαια έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα στο πώς να καταρτιστούν λίστες με αυτά τα άτομα, πες το. Πρόσεξε, λίστα με αυτούς που θα έπρεπε να δικαιούνται κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο, όχι λίστες με αυτούς που έχουν κομμένο ρεύμα, όπως άκουσα νωρίτερα στην τηλεόραση. Η ΔΕΗ ξέρει ποιοι δεν έχουν ρεύμα.

Όπου υπάρχουν στοιχεία από φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. Η εναλλακτική είναι ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών στοιχείων, πράγμα όμως επισφαλέστερο και πολύ πιο χρονοβόρο και γραφειοκρατικό.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην σημαντικότερη των περιστάσεων όπου μπορεί να υπάρξουν διακρίσεις: σε αιτήσεις εργασίας.


Για να σου ζητήσει κανείς να δει το απολυτήριο σημαίνει ότι έχεις ήδη προσληφθεί, οπότε αν σε απολύσει μπορείς να του κάνεις μια ωραιότατη αγωγή να έχει να παίζει. Άντε να δω τώρα τι θα βρεις να δικαιολογήσεις τον ΚΚΒ' (διαβάζεται και _Κοκοβιός_).


Hellegennes said:


> Αν βέβαια έχεις να προτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα στο πώς να καταρτιστούν λίστες με αυτά τα άτομα, πες το. Πρόσεξε, λίστα με αυτούς που θα έπρεπε να δικαιούνται κοινωνικό τιμολόγιο, όχι λίστες με αυτούς που έχουν κομμένο ρεύμα, όπως άκουσα νωρίτερα στην τηλεόραση. Η ΔΕΗ ξέρει ποιοι δεν έχουν ρεύμα.
> 
> Όπου υπάρχουν στοιχεία από φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. Η εναλλακτική είναι ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών στοιχείων, πράγμα όμως επισφαλέστερο και πολύ πιο χρονοβόρο και γραφειοκρατικό.


Φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις. _Φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις._ Που θα έχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα, όπως μισθοδοσία, δελτίο ΟΑΕΔ, δελτίο απορίας και τέτοια. Και ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών στοιχείων, που ισοδυναμεί με Login στο Taxisnet είναι επισφαλέστερο και πιο χρονοβόρο. _Επισφαλέστερο_ και πιο _χρονοβόρο_. :blink:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Δικαιολογητικά αίτησης θυμάσαι τι είναι; Από πού κι ως πού να σου ζητήσει απολυτήριο *αφού* προσληφθείς; Πραγματικά, τι λες;

Φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις έχουν ένα και μόνο απαραίτητο στοιχείο: εξυπηρετούν νοικοκυριά που έχουν ανάγκη. Τι μισθοδοσίες, κτλ; Ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών στοιχείων ΕΝΟΣ ατόμου είναι εύκολος, αν και σαφέστατα δεν δίνει την κατάλληλη εικόνα, όχι μόνο για τα οικονομικά αλλά και για το αν παρά ταύτα έχει θέμα να πληρώσει λογαριασμούς*. Ο έλεγχος πάλι ΟΛΩΝ των φορολογούμενων δεν είναι ούτε απλός ούτε γρήγορος. Τι ωραία όμως που θα ήταν να λυνόταν τόσο εύκολα το θέμα της φοροδιαφυγής.


* γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να έχει μικρό ή μηδενικό εισόδημα αλλά να μην είναι ο ίδιος νοικοκύρης. Το θέμα είναι η συνολική κατάσταση ενός νοικοκυριού, όχι η ατομική. Κι αυτό είναι σαφέστατα πιο δύσκολο να το διασταυρώσεις.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2013)

Αχ, βρε Ελληγεννή, πόσα θες να μας τρελάνεις, καμάρι μου; (αναφώνησε και ξαναλούφαξε, γιατί βαριέται να σχολιάσει και την κάλυψε πλήρως η Παλ)


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι πώς είναι το απολυτήριό μου γιατί έχω χρόνια να το δω, και δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί αναφέρει τη θρησκεία- μήπως για να εξηγήσει γιατί μερικοί μαθητές δεν έχουν βαθμό στα θρησκευτικά; - αλλά τα έγγραφα όπως απολυτήρια, πτυχία κλπ τα ζητάνε πριν προσληφθείς. Ποιοί τα ζητάνε; Μα γενικά οι κρατικές υπηρεσίες. Όχι μόνο της Ελλάδας. Κι αυτό το ξέρω από προσωπική πείρα.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όπου υπάρχουν στοιχεία από φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις θα χρησιμοποιηθούν. Η εναλλακτική είναι ο έλεγχος των φορολογικών στοιχείων, πράγμα όμως επισφαλέστερο και πολύ πιο χρονοβόρο και γραφειοκρατικό.



Ορθολογικό, ενδεχομένως. Ορθολογικότερο βέβαια θα ήταν να γίνει επιτέλους ένας σοβαρός έλεγχος από τον ΣΔΟΕ στην Εκκλησία της Ελλάδος, που αποτελεί ΝΠΔΔ κι όχι φιλανθρωπική οργάνωση, και κυρίως στις κατά τόπους μητροπόλεις. Ίσως τότε καταλάβουμε γιατί η αντίσταση στον έλεγχο αυτό αποτελεί πάντοτε την τελευταία κόκκινη γραμμή σε όλες τις κατά καιρούς συζητήσεις κράτους - εκκλησίας, και ίσως τότε να μίκραινε και η λίστα των αναξιοπαθούντων.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Δικαιολογητικά αίτησης θυμάσαι τι είναι; Από πού κι ως πού να σου ζητήσει απολυτήριο *αφού* προσληφθείς; Πραγματικά, τι λες;


Εντάξει, τελευταίο και πάω να τα πω στον τοίχο μου.

Στις ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις, η διαδικασία πρόσληψης έχει ως εξής: στέλνεις βιογραφικό. Σου απαντούν ότι σε πήραν. Πας και υπογράφεις σύμβαση εργασίας. Κάποια στιγμή τον πρώτο μήνα τους πας και τα χαρτιά σου. Αν έχεις πτυχίο πανεπιστημίου, *δεν σου ζητάνε το απολυτήριο γιατί εννοείται ότι το έχεις πάρει.* Αν δεν έχεις, σου το ζητάνε αλλά μόνο αν τους χρειάζεται για κάποιον τυπικό λόγο.

Κανείς εργοδότης δεν κοιτάζει τα δικαιολογητικά προτού κάνει την πρόσληψη, γιατί θα έπρεπε να απασχολεί διακόσιους ανθρώπους μόνο και μόνο γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, άσε που αποτελούν και προσωπικά δεδομένα και δεν νομιμοποιείται να τα ζητήσει εκ των προτέρων -από όσο ξέρω.

Θα επαναλάμβανα ότι όταν δεν ξέρεις καλό είναι να μη μιλάς, αλλά δεν έχει νόημα. Πάω να τα πω στον τοίχο μου, όπως είπα.

Και συμφωνώ και με τον πιδύο από πάνω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Στο δημόσιο, ρε Παλάβρα, στο δημόσιο. Θα παίζουμε για πολλά ακόμη ποστ την κολοκυθιά; Γιατί κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Έχω κάνει αρκετές αιτήσεις σε θέσεις δημοσίου στο παρελθόν. Βέβαια δεν προσλήφθηκα ποτέ σε καμμία, ίσως γιατί είχα μαλλιά καρφάκια, πεταχτά αφτιά και δεν τους άρεσε η αύρα μου. Αφού τα υπόλοιπα τυπικά προσόντα τα είχα: τα χαρτιά μου έγραφαν ΧΟ και κατά τα λεγόμενά σας ήμουν γαλάζιος κόκκος.-

Πιδύο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τους ελέγχους. Και με την φορολόγηση της εκκλησίας και με την διακοπή της μισθοδοσίας των κληρικών και τα πάντα. Αλλά κάποιοι -βλέπε Σημίτης- φρόντισαν να καλύψουν ακόμη περισσότερο την εκκλησία και να της δώσουν περισσότερη δύναμη. Αλλά ξέχασα, γλυτώσαμε από το θρήσκευμα στις ταυτότητες. Τέλος καλό όλα καλά.-


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο δημόσιο, ρε Παλάβρα, στο δημόσιο. Θα παίζουμε για πολλά ακόμη ποστ την κολοκυθιά; Γιατί κάνεις πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις;





Hellegennes said:


> Στην σημαντικότερη των περιστάσεων όπου μπορεί να υπάρξουν διακρίσεις: σε αιτήσεις εργασίας.


Α, στο δημόσιο, εντάξει. Αυτό εννοούσες γράφοντας «αιτήσεις εργασίας» αλλά εγώ κάνω πως δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μάλιστα.

Στο δημόσιο λοιπόν, η πρόσληψη γίνεται με έναν εκ των εξής τρόπων:

Α) με διαγωνισμό του ΑΣΕΠ
Β) με απευθείας πρόσληψη.

Δεν λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψιν περιπτώσεις ρουσφετιών, διότι εκεί τα πράγματα είναι ήδη μιλημένα. Στις υπόλοιπες περιπτώσεις, α) αν γράψεις καλά στο διαγωνισμό, περνάς ή β) αν έχεις τα τυπικά προσόντα, περνάς σε στάδιο προεπιλογής όπου μετά ακολουθεί γραπτός διαγωνισμός, ή συνέντευξη, ή κάτι άλλο. 

Θέλεις τώρα να μου πεις ότι ο Δ/Υ που κάνει την προεπιλογή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση κάνει διακρίσεις με βάση το θρήσκευμα στο απολυτήριο (που όμως δεν τις κάνει στο άλλο νήμα, που συζητάμε για τους καθολικούς, αλλά σ' αυτό εδώ που συζητάμε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από τις σαχλαμάρες του ΚΚΒ', τις κάνει) και α) κανείς δεν το παίρνει είδηση, β) δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμα προσφυγές, όπως γίνεται συνήθως και μετά τα σκάει η Ελλάδα αφού αποφασίσει το ΕΔΔΑ, και γ) αυτό είναι πολύ πολύ πολύ (πολύ, λέμε!) χειρότερο από το να αναγράφεται το θρήσκευμα στην ταυτότητα, που τη χρησιμοποιούμε στην εφορία, στον εργοδότη μας, στις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, σταθερής τηλεφωνίας, μίσθωσης ακινήτου, στο νοσοκομείο, στην τράπεζα, για να βγάλουμε δίπλωμα οδήγησης, για να κάνουμε αιτήσεις πρόσληψης στο Δημόσιο, και τέτοια.

Άντε, περιμένω τώρα να δω τι άλλο θα πεις για να ξαναματαλλάξουμε θέμα.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

Ελληγενή, επειδή αν είναι να τα λέμε να τα λέμε όλα, μπορεί ο Σημίτης να τους έκανε δώρο κάτι χοντρές φοροαπαλλαγές επί των εσόδων (απαράδεκτο) αλλά και ο ΚΚΒ' κατάργησε σταδιακά το φόρο 10% από μισθώματα γαιών και κτηρίων, ώσπου μηδενίστηκε το 2008. Ο φόρος. ;) Τα βάζουμε σε μια ζυγαριά να δούμε ποιος έβλαψε περισσότερο την Συρία, που λέει και ο ποιητής;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Θύμισέ μου, ρε Μπέρνι, εκείνος εκεί ο υπουργός του ΚΚΒ' με τη φαλάκρα, εκείνος ντε με τις οφσόρ, πώς λεγόταν; Αυτός που εκεί μωρέ να, κάτι ψιλοακίνητα πούλησε, με τη βούλα (ή με τα χρυσόβουλα; Δεν θυμάμαι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2013)

Χέλλε, είναι εκπληκτικός ο τρόπος που πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα, αρκεί να μην ακούγεται το όνομα ΚΚΒ. Τα είπε η Μπέρνη πιο πάνω, αλλά ας το κάνω πενηνταράκια για ανθρώπους που ίσως διαβάσουν και καταλήξουν να πιστέψουν από τον τρόπο που τα παρουσιάζεις ότι «ε, μωρέ, όλοι ίδιοι είναι»και ότι «ο Σημίτης ήταν μεγάλος ευεργέτης της εκκλησίας».

Ο Σημίτης κατάργησε τη φορολογία 35% επί των εσόδων των ιερών ναών (όχι γενικά «της Εκκλησίας») από το παγκάρι και την τέλεση μυστηρίων. Θεωρώ ότι η φορολογία του παγκαριού είναι γαϊδουριά, όπως θεωρώ ότι είναι γαϊδουριά η φορολογία κάθε εθελοντικής προσφοράς πλούσιων και φτωχών Ελλήνων σε κάθε λογής κοινωφελή ιδρύματα. Επίσης, καταλαβαίνω να πεις τη μείωση της φορολογίας των μυστηρίων «νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο» αλλά εγώ θεωρώ ότι αν η εκκλησία, που δεν έχει λόγο να κερδοσκοπεί, μετέφερε αυτή τη μείωση στο χριστεπώνυμο πλήρωμα, το μέτρο ήταν φιλολαϊκό (τουλάχιστον όσο φιλολαϊκή είναι η επιδότηση των εισαγωγέων αυτοκινήτων για να πουλάνε καινούργια αυτοκίνητα ή η μείωση του ΦΠΑ στις ταβέρνες).

Από την άλλη, ο ΚΚΒ μείωσε (μέχρι μηδενισμού) τη φορολογία της Εκκλησίας (συνολικά) από επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα.

Στα μάτια μου, υπάρχει διαφορά.

Α, ναι. Πηγή (για τα περί Σημίτη και γενικότερα περί εκκλησίας, φορολογίας της κλπ κλπ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Όλες οι προσλήψεις γίνονται μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. *Ακόμη και οι ρουσφετολογικές*. Το γιατί απορρίφθηκες δεν σ'το γνωστοποιούν αυτόματα, μπορείς όμως να προσφύγεις, πράγμα που γιατί να κάνεις αν δεν έχεις στοιχεία ότι κάτι παίχτηκε;

Και συνεχίζεις να παριστάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις. Ο ΔΥ που κάνει την επιλογή έχει την δυνατότητα να κάνει διακρίσεις. Εγώ ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι όντως κάνει διακρίσεις, αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει στο σήμερα, δεν χρειάζεσαι ταυτότητα για κάτι τέτοιο. Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις δηλαδή απ' αυτό; Αυτός είναι και η πιο σοβαρή περίπτωση διάκρισης. Τα υπόλοιπα που λες για τις ταυτότητες είναι από ψιλό- ως χοντρό- άκυρα. Ότι η τράπεζα ας πούμε δεν θα διεκπεραιώσει τις κινήσεις σου γιατί είσαι αλλόθρησκος. Και θα βρει κάποια δικαιολογία που ταιριάζει, να πούμε. Ή ότι θα πας στον Γερμανό και δεν θα σου δώσουν τηλέφωνο ή θα σου καθυστερήσουν την σύνδεση γιατί είσαι καθολικός. Τα θέλεις και τα λες;

Για να επιστρέψουμε στον πραγματικό κόσμο, η πιθανότητα να κάνει κάποιος διακρίσεις με βάση το ότι δεν είσαι ΧΟ είναι από 0,001% ως 0,002%, με την σοβαρότητα του περιστατικού να κυμαίνεται από το αστείο ως την καταγγελία για διακρίσεις, αν έχεις τέτοια όρεξη. Εκτός κι αν μιλάτε στο φόρουμ μέσα από χωροχρονική δίνη και βρίσκεστε στο 1950.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλες οι προσλήψεις γίνονται μέσω ΑΣΕΠ. *Ακόμη και οι ρουσφετολογικές*.


Προσλήψεις στο δημόσιο εκτός ΑΣΕΠ. Και επειδή θα βαριέσαι να ψάξεις πάλι και θα πεις ότι ο Γκούγκλης τα βγάζει αυτά έτσι, για να διασύρει τον ΚΚΒ', πάρε και Έκθεση του Συνηγόρου του Πολίτη που αποδεικνύει πως ναι, γίνονται στο ελληνικό δημόσιο προσλήψεις εκτός ΑΣΕΠ.

Γιατί να επιστρέψεις εσύ στον πραγματικό κόσμο; Νομίζω καλά τα περνάς εκεί που πιστεύεις ότι ο ΚΚΒ' είναι καλός πολιτικός.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2013)

Πάντως, νομίζω ότι το έχουμε περιορίσει λίγο το θέμα των διακρίσεων λόγω αναγραφής θρησκεύματος στις ταυτότητες μόνο στη διαδικασία της πρόσληψης, δηλαδή στις διακρίσεις από την πλευρά του εργοδότη. Και δεν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη τις διακρίσεις στον χώρο εργασίας από συναδέλφους και προϊστάμενους. Και επίσης δόθηκε ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στους καθολικούς, για τους οποίους δεν έχω ίδια άποψη για τις διακρίσεις που τυχόν υφίστανται, ενώ ίσως θα έπρεπε να δοθεί ίση και περισσότερη έμφαση σε εβραίους, μουσουλμάνους και άθεους που, κατά τη γνώμη μου, υφίστανται περισσότερη προκατάληψη.
Πχ. περίπτωση (υπαρκτή) εργαζόμενης σε μεγάλο ξενοδοχείο, η οποία ήταν εβραία και είχε προσληφθεί κανονικότατα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα από τον εργοδότη της. Οι κυρίες, όμως, στο γραφείο του προσωπάρχη, κουτσομπολεύοντας, άφησαν να διαρρεύσει το θρήσκευμα της κοπέλας και μετά οι συναδέλφισσές της την κάνανε πέρα. (Ενώ είχαν κοινό διάλειμμα, δηλαδή, όλες τρώγανε μαζί στην κουζίνα προσωπικού και η άλλη χώρια). Τέλοσπάντων, δέχομαι ότι η παράθεση περιπτώσεων δεν αποτελεί επιχείρημα, απλά ήθελα να δώσω και μια άλλη διάσταση. Και εμένα, προσωπικά, με ανακούφισε πολύ η μη αναγραφή θρησκεύματος στην ταυτότητα -και πολύ θα ήθελα να γίνει και στο απολυτήριο. Μικρή ήθελα να πάρω απαλλαγή από το μάθημα των θρησκευτικών γιατί είχα συγκρουστεί πολλές φορές με τη θρησκευτικού και με είχε πάει στο γραφείο για "ανάρμοστες ερωτήσεις", και ο μόνος λόγος που δεν το έκανα ήταν για να μην έχω πρόβλημα με τα χαρτιά μου. Και τώρα, αφού γεννήσω με το καλό, και αφού έκανα και πολιτικό γάμο, προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να κάνω ονοματοδοσία στο παιδάκι μου παρά να το υποβάλω στο μαρτύριο της βάφτισης, αφού δεν θα φαίνεται πουθενά στην ταυτότητά του ότι θα είναι άνευ θρησκεύματος ή άθεη ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι μόνο η διαδικασία της συνέντευξης. Είναι ο αστυνομικός που θα σου κάνει έλεγχο στο δρόμο, είναι ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος, είναι το σόι, κτλ. Πολύ χαίρομαι που έγινε ένα βήμα, και καιρός είναι να ακολουθήσουν και άλλα (βλέπε πτυχίο).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Έχεις δίκιο σε ό,τι αφορά τον περιορισμό, εξάλλου ήδη είναι πολλές οι σχετικές διακρίσεις. Νομίζω ότι τα απολυτήρια πια δεν θα αναγράφουν θρήσκευμα, επειδή δεν αναγράφεται και στα πιστοποιητικά γέννησης, οπότε το σχολείο δεν το ξέρει. Δεν παραθέτω ωστόσο στοιχεία, γιατί τα περισσότερα προέρχονται από κάτι αγανακτισμένους πατριώτες που εξανίστανται γιατί δεν τους γράφουν ότι το παιδάκι τους είναι χριστιανός ή χριστιανή.

(Κόρη, αν κατάλαβα καλά; Με το καλό!!! :clap::clap:)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2013)

Palavra said:


> (Κόρη, αν κατάλαβα καλά; Με το καλό!!! :clap::clap:)



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλαβρίτσα!!


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, είναι εκπληκτικός ο τρόπος που πετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα, αρκεί να μην ακούγεται το όνομα ΚΚΒ. Τα είπε η Μπέρνη πιο πάνω, αλλά ας το κάνω πενηνταράκια για ανθρώπους που ίσως διαβάσουν και καταλήξουν να πιστέψουν από τον τρόπο που τα παρουσιάζεις ότι «ε, μωρέ, όλοι ίδιοι είναι»και ότι «ο Σημίτης ήταν μεγάλος ευεργέτης της εκκλησίας».
> 
> Ο Σημίτης κατάργησε τη φορολογία 35% επί των εσόδων των ιερών ναών (όχι γενικά «της Εκκλησίας») από το παγκάρι και την τέλεση μυστηρίων. Θεωρώ ότι η φορολογία του παγκαριού είναι γαϊδουριά, όπως θεωρώ ότι είναι γαϊδουριά η φορολογία κάθε εθελοντικής προσφοράς πλούσιων και φτωχών Ελλήνων σε κάθε λογής κοινωφελή ιδρύματα. Επίσης, καταλαβαίνω να πεις τη μείωση της φορολογίας των μυστηρίων «νεοφιλελεύθερο μέτρο» αλλά εγώ θεωρώ ότι αν η εκκλησία, που δεν έχει λόγο να κερδοσκοπεί, μετέφερε αυτή τη μείωση στο χριστεπώνυμο πλήρωμα, το μέτρο ήταν φιλολαϊκό (τουλάχιστον όσο φιλολαϊκή είναι η επιδότηση των εισαγωγέων αυτοκινήτων για να πουλάνε καινούργια αυτοκίνητα ή η μείωση του ΦΠΑ στις ταβέρνες).
> 
> ...



Η φορολόγηση του 35% ψηφίστηκε για να αντισταθμίσει την μισθοδοσία των κληρικών από το κράτος. Μαζί ψηφίστηκαν αυτά τα δυο, άρθρα του ίδιου νόμου ήταν. Άρα δεν είναι καθόλου γαϊδουριά, είναι συνεισφορά των πιστών στους μισθούς των κληρικών τους. Ή μάλλον ήταν. Βέβαια όταν ο Σημίτης κατάργησε αυτόν τον φόρο, για να γλείψει την εκκλησία της Ελλάδας, ξέχασε να καταργήσει και την μισθοδοσία των κληρικών από το κράτος. Ακόμη και σήμερα, χαλαρά τα έσοδα των ναών είναι πάνω από 150 εκ. ευρώ τον χρόνο*. Κάποιο στοιχείο για τα έσοδα από μισθώσεις έχουμε;

Επίσης, με νόμο του 1997, ο Σημίτης απάλλαξε την εκκλησία κι από τον φόρο μεγάλης ακίνητης περιουσίας. Ψιλοπράγματα.


* χαλαρός μ.ο. μηνιαίων εσόδων 2000 χιλιάρικα ανά ΝΠΔΔ (που αριθμούν τις 6500).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 12, 2013)

Ρε παιδιά, εγώ αυτά τα θρησκευτικά δεν τα ξέρω, αλλά το παγκάρι δεν πάει σε έξοδα αναστύλωσης ναών και στα φιλανθρωπικά που έλεγε πριν ο Ελληγενής ότι κάνει η εκκλησία και τι καλά που τα κάνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Όλιβερ, με το καλό. :)

Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι τι εννοείς σχετικά με τον κοινωνικό περίγυρο και το σόι. Σου ζητάνε ταυτότητα; Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ξέρουν τι πιστεύεις; Κι αν δεν βαφτίσεις το παιδί σου σε εκκλησία λες να μην το αντιληφθούν; Θα χρειαζόταν να τους δείξεις ταυτότητα για να το καταλάβουν; Το θρήσκευμα της εβραίας κοπέλας πώς μαθεύτηκε;

Άσε δηλαδή που στον εργασιακό χώρο γενικότερα και στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο δεν χρειάζεται κανείς ταυτότητα για να ξέρει τι πιστεύεις, ειδικά αν είναι κάποια μη χριστιανική θρησκεία που θα έχει άλλα έθιμα που τηρείς και ειδικά αν είσαι μουσουλμάνος που στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία είναι αλλοδαποί και ξεχωρίζουν (χώρια την εθνικότητά τους που αναφέρεται σε ένα δισεκατομμύριο έγγραφα). Για να τελειώνουμε, γιατί κουράστηκα να λέω το ίδιο πράγμα: η ταυτότητα είναι ένα δημόσιο έγγραφο που χρειάζεται σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και όπου η περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί θρησκευτικό θέμα είναι πρακτικά μηδενική. Είναι υπαρκτή, μην τα λέμε συνέχεια, αλλά είναι γελοίο να ξεκινάς με κριτήριο την εξάλειψη διακρίσεων από κάτι που είναι τόσο ασήμαντο, όταν όχι μόνο δεν κάνεις τίποτα για άλλα πράγματα αλλά αντιθέτως προωθείς τις διακρίσεις άμεσα (με νόμους) και έμμεσα (με τα ΜΜΕ, που λύσσαξαν τις δυο περασμένες δεκαετίες με την μετανάστευση και τα "κακά" που έχει επιφέρει και όπου οι ειδήσεις ακολουθούσαν το φορμάτ: 23χρονος βίασε 22χρονη, αν επρόκειτο για Έλληνα και αλλοδαπός βίασε 22χρονη αν επρόκειτο για αλλοδαπό).



Palavra said:


> Ρε παιδιά, εγώ αυτά τα θρησκευτικά δεν τα ξέρω, αλλά το παγκάρι δεν πάει σε έξοδα αναστύλωσης ναών και στα φιλανθρωπικά που έλεγε πριν ο Ελληγενής ότι κάνει η εκκλησία και τι καλά που τα κάνει;



*Όλα *τα έσοδα υποτίθεται ότι πάνε εκεί. Υποτίθεται ότι η εκκλησία δεν είναι επιχείρηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 12, 2013)

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δεχτώ ότι ο Σημίτης ήταν ολετήρας του έθνους και να του ανοίξουμε κι εκείνου ένα νήμα για να του πάρουμε τα μέτρα ώστε να μπορούμε να συζητάμε εδώ με την ησυχία μας τις εθνικές επιτυχίες του ΚΚΒ, με ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο τριπλό πρωτάθλημα Ευρώπης: σε ποδόσφαιρο και μπάσκετ και τραγούδι.

Όλι, με το καλό και περιμένουμε το νέο μέλος... ;)


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

Να και κάτι ευχάριστο που βγήκε απ' αυτό το νήμα! Όλι, με το καλό να δεχτείς και να δεχτούμε την φρέσκια κατακαίνουργια αχρησιμοποίητη Λεξιλογίτσα! :clap::clap::wub::wub:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά! Και τα δύσκολα δεν θα είναι στο θρήσκευμα της μικρής, αλλά στην ομάδα της, Γαβρίνα, γαρ, εγώ, βάζελος ο μπαμπάς της. Αχχ...Δράματα οι μικτές οικογένειες!


----------



## bernardina (Dec 12, 2013)

Ε, τι... ουδέν δίλημμα: το παιδί ακολουθεί τη θρησκεία της μητέρας του. Τέλος! :twit: :laugh: :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 12, 2013)

Γαβρίνα και βάζελος βγάζουν, όπως όλοι ξέρουμε απ' την βιολογία, γαζέλα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κόρη σου θα γίνει αθλήτρια στίβου. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 12, 2013)

Χαχαχαχαχα!


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2013)

Ευχές κι από μένα για τη μικρή, αλλά μερικά για όσα διαβάζω εδώ από χτες:
α. η εκκλησία είναι ΝΠΔΔ τα ιδρύματα και οι οργανώσεις της εκκλησίας όμως είναι ΜΚΟ, φιλανθρωπικές οργανώσεις κλπ. Δεν έχουν την ίδια νομική υπόσταση όλα όσα έχουν να κάνουν με την εκκλησία. Μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό. 
β. Όποιος δεν θέλει να "βασανιστεί" το παιδί του στη βάφτιση μπορεί να βρει πρόθυμο ιερέα και να επικαλεστεί ειδική περίπτωση και να κάνει βάπτιση με ραντισμό. Προσωπικά ήμουνα πάντα κατά της βάπτισης για ιδεολογικούς λόγους, αλλά αφού έγινα νονά είμαι πιο πολύ κατά κυρίως γιατί εγώ έκανα ένα βήμα, έβαλα την ιδεολογία στο ψυγείο για το βαφτιστήρι, οι άλλοι που το έπαιζαν πιστοί χριστιανοί (κι ο παπάς μαζί), γιατί μετατρέψαν το μυστηριο σε ανούσια κοινωνική εκδήλωση; 
γ. Δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη ότι έχει ευθύνη ο εργοδότης για το πως συμπεριφέρονται οι υπάλληλοι μεταξύ τους. Εφόσον ο εργοδότης είναι εντάξει απέναντι σε όλους τους εργαζόμενους, δεν μπορεί να αναγκάσει τον έναν υπάλληλο να κάνει παρέα με τον άλλο στα διαλλέιματα. Το πολύ να μεσολαβήσει για να λήξει κάποια παρεξήγηση που ίσως έχει δημιουργηθεί. 
δ. άμα σε λένε Αχμέτ Χασανογλού, Τούρκο θα σε ανεβάζουνε, Τούρκο θα σε κατεβάζουνε. Ίσως οι πιο ψαγμένοι να σε λένε "μειονοτικό¨ή "Έλληνα μουσουλμάνο" κι ας είσαι άθεος
ε. δεν ξέρω τι άλλαξε, πάντως θυμάμαι ότι όταν ήμουνα στην Ξάνθη οι φοιτητές συμπεριφέρονταν το ίδιο σε χριστιανούς και μουσουλμάνους. Αυτοί οι φοτητές, που τώρα είναι οικογενειάρχες, ξαφνικά άρχισαν να έχουν πρόβλημα με τις θρησκείες των άλλων;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 18, 2013)

Η διάγνωση της Νατάσας, του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη από το protagon.gr ()


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2013)

Κυκλοφορεί και σε βελτιωμένη έκδοση. (Μόνο στη Λεξιλογία)
We could play "Spot the difference".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 18, 2013)

Sport the difference...


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Sport the difference...


Why, the hose, of couse. 

A hose, a hose, my kingdom fo' a hose!

There was something rotten in the steak of Denmak, the one the fomer minister of Transpotation b'ought.

To er is human, to foegive is divine.

To 'er he's human, to forgive is not mine.


----------



## Earion (Jan 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Οι διακρίσεις είναι συνεχείς και επίμονες από τη γέννηση του νεοελληνικού κράτους και μέχρι σήμερα. ... Απέναντι στους προτεστάντες από τη στιγμή της εμφάνισής τους στην Ελλάδα (μέσα-τέλη 19ου αιώνα), απέναντι στους ιεχωβάδες επίσης (μέσα 20ού αιώνα)



Ιωάννης Ο. Ιατρίδης [γνωστότατος στον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο ως John O. Iatrides], "Evangelicals", στο _Minorities in Greece aspects of a plural society_, επιμ. Richard Clogg, Λονδίνο: Hurst, 2002, σσ. 48-63.

Κείμενο γραμμένο αρκετά χρόνια προτού ξεσπάσει η «υπόθεση των ταυτοτήτων», μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά (και διορθωμένο από εμένα σε πολλά σημεία).


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Ευχαριστούμε. Δεν ήξερα καν το βιβλίο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω αν το είδατε, αλλά δημοσιεύτηκε η Έκθεση του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου σχετικά με τις διεργασίες της Τρόικας. Από εκεί:


5. επισημαίνει ότι, πριν από την έναρξη του προγράμματος συνδρομής ΕΕ-ΔΝΤ, το οποίο δρομολογήθηκε την άνοιξη του 2010, υπήρχε ένας διττός φόβος που αφορούσε την «αφερεγγυότητα» και τη «μη βιωσιμότητα» των δημόσιων οικονομικών της Ελλάδας ως αποτέλεσμα της συνεχώς μειούμενης ανταγωνιστικότητας της ελληνικής οικονομίας και του μακροχρόνιου δημοσιονομικού εκτροχιασμού, λόγω της χαμηλής πραγματικής είσπραξης φόρου εταιρειών, με το δημόσιο έλλειμμα να αγγίζει το 15,7% του ΑΕγχΠ το 2009, έναντι - 6,5% το 2007, και τον λόγο δημόσιου χρέους προς ΑΕγχΠ να συνεχίζει την ανοδική πορεία του από το 2003, όταν είχε διαμορφωθεί στο 97,4%, αγγίζοντας το 129,7% το 2009 και το 156,9% το 2012· *είναι της γνώμης ότι η προβληματική κατάσταση της Ελλάδας οφειλόταν και στη στατιστική λαθροχειρία κατά τα έτη που προηγήθηκαν της κατάρτισης του προγράμματος*· χαιρετίζει την αποφασιστική δράση της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης για επείγουσα και αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ίδρυσης της ανεξάρτητης Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής τον Μάρτιο του 2010· *σημειώνει ότι η βαθμιαία αποκάλυψη της στατιστικής λαθροχειρίας στην Ελλάδα είχε αντίκτυπο στην ανάγκη αναπροσαρμογής των πολλαπλασιαστών, των προγνώσεων και των προτεινόμενων μέτρων*· υπενθυμίζει ότι, λόγω της επιμονής του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου, η Eurostat (η στατιστική υπηρεσία της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης) είναι πλέον επιφορτισμένη με τις εξουσίες και τα μέσα για την παροχή ενός στέρεου συνόλου αξιόπιστων και αντικειμενικών στατιστικών στοιχείων· ​
Ευγενικοί οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές, το αγγλικό μιλάει ξεκάθαρα για statistical *fraud* (όπως και το γαλλικό αλλά και το πορτογαλικο, το γερμανικό λέει για πλαστά στοιχεία, όπως και το ιταλικό).


----------

